#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Чем может помочь учение Будды психически нездоровому человеку (шизофрения)?

## Ритл

Человек не имеет инвалидности, работает, лечился в ПНД один раз в течении месяца. 
    среди заболевших очень много хорошо образованных  людей. есть ученые, писатели. Эту болезнь еще называют болезнью отличников, т.к. среди молодых многие имеют медали и красные дипломы. Многие, заболев. обращаются к православию и пишут. что помогает.

----------

Thaitali (11.10.2013)

----------


## Aion

См.  :Cool:

----------

Балдинг (01.12.2020), Ритл (09.10.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Буддизм не лечит от шизофрении, но шизофрения (если не параноидальная) пробуждению не мешает.
Другое дело, что всё сугубо индивидуально: Дхарма может помочь хотя бы в связке Нравственность/Сосредоточение/Мудрость. А может и не помочь - медитативные переживания могут как купировать психические проблемы, так и повысить реактивность.

----------

Дмитрий Светлов (09.10.2013), Ритл (09.10.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

Думаю, учение может придать надежды в борьбе с заболеванием, но не вылечить его.

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.10.2013), Ритл (09.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Если не буддист, и нет склонности - ничем.

----------

Буль (21.10.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.10.2013), Ритл (09.10.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Думаю, учение может придать надежды в борьбе с заболеванием, но не вылечить его.


Придать надежды в борьбе с заболеванием может все что угодно. Для этого Дхарму использовать не обязательно.

----------

Буль (21.10.2013), Дордже (10.10.2013), Ритл (09.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

Медитировать точно не нужно - это может быть опасно.
Мог бы помочь настоящий, хороший учитель, но где его взять в России...
Были случаи, когда Будда помогал сумасшедшим людям и они в итоге достигали Пробуждения (Патаччара потеряла всю семью и безумная, нагая, бродила по улицам, спрашивая, где ее мать (погибшая), пока не встретила Будду).
Человек " доходит до ручки", столкнувшись с горем, или с бессмысленностью жизни. Делать лимонад из лимона - это высший пилотаж, и это вариант, когда разочарованность в мире приводит к желанию избавиться от всего сконструированного и обусловленного. Избавиться не с помощью ножа, но - мудрости и Пути. 
Может быть, попробовать вовлечься в какой- то социальный проект? Помочь кому- то. Волонтерство, например.
Сложно все, конечно...

----------

Thaitali (09.10.2013), Ануруддха (11.10.2013), Дмитрий Светлов (09.10.2013), Карло (14.10.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.10.2013), Ритл (09.10.2013)

----------


## Жека

"Самвега" была тем чувством, которое молодой принц Сиддхартха чувствовал при его первой встрече со старением, болезнью и смертью. Это сложное для перевода слово, потому что оно описывает сложный диапазон чувств, по крайней мере, три группы чувств сразу: подавляющее чувство шока, смятения, и отчуждения, которые приходят с пониманием тщетности и бессмысленности жизни, как она живется обычно; чувство порицания нашего собственного самодовольства и глупости, позволяющим нам жить вслепую; и беспокойное чувство безотлагательности в попытке найти выход из бессмысленного круга. Это группа чувств, которые все мы в какой-то момент испытали в процессе взросления, но я не знаю единственного английского слова, которое бы адекватно обозначало все три. Было бы полезным иметь такой термин, и возможно это причина, достаточная для того, чтобы просто включить слово"самвега" в наш язык.
Но больше чем просто введение в обиход полезного термина, буддизм также предлагает эффективную стратегию для того, чтобы работать с описываемым им чувством; чувством, в котором наша собственная культура видит угрозу и обходится с ними очень неумело. Наша западная культура, конечно, не единственная культура, которая видит угрозу в "самвега". В истории Сиддхартхи, реакция отца на открытие молодого принца была подобна способу, которым большинство культур пытается справиться с этим чувством. Он пробовал убедить принца, что его стандарты для счастья невозможно высоки, в то же самое время пробовал отвлечь его дружбой, любовью и любыми вообразимыми чувственными удовольствиями. Короче говоря, такая стратегия должна была заставить принца понизить планку его целей и найти удовлетворение в счастье, которое было менее чем абсолютно и не особенно чисто.
Если бы молодой принц жил сегодня в Америке, то его отец имел бы другие средства для обращения с его неудовлетворенностью, но основная стратегия была бы по существу такой же. Мы можем легко вообразить его отправляющим принца к священнику, который учил бы принца верить, что мир, сотворенный Богом, по сути своей хорош, и не стоит сосредотачиваться на тех аспектах жизни, которые бы подвергли сомнению эту веру. Или он мог бы отправить принца к психотерапевту, который рассмотрел бы чувство "самвега" как неспособность принять действительность. Если бы беседы не дали результатов, врач вероятно прописал бы изменяющие настроение лекарства, чтобы притупить унылые чувства молодого человека так, чтобы тот мог стать производительным, хорошо приспособленным членом общества.
Если бы отец был действительно осведомлен о современных тенденциях, то он мог бы найти учителя Дхармы, который рекомендовал бы принцу находить счастье в небольших удивительных удовольствиях жизни – чашке чая, прогулке в лесу, социальной активности, помощи другим людям. Не обращай внимания, что эти формы счастья прекратились бы старением, болезнью и смертью, говорили бы ему. Существующий момент – вот и все, что мы имеем, поэтому мы должны стараться ценить сладко-горькую возможность смаковать, но не удерживать краткие, проходящие радости.
Маловероятно, что храбрый принц, которого мы знаем по истории, внял бы любому из этих благонамеренных советов. Он видел бы их как пропаганду жизни тихого отчаяния, просящую его быть предателем своего сердца. Но если он не нашел никакого утешения из этих источников, куда бы в нашем обществе он пошел? В отличие от Индии его времени, мы не имеем никакой известной, социально принятой альтернативы тому, чтобы быть экономически производительными членом общества. Даже наши религиозные ордена отшельников ценят за их способность обеспечить рынок хлебом, медом и вином. Так что принц, вероятно, не нашел бы никакой альтернативы, кроме как присоединиться к бродягам и изгоям, радикалам и революционерам, вытесненным на окраины общества.
Он обнаружил бы много тонких умов и чувствительных душ в этих группах, но никакой опоры в виде накопленной доказанной и глубокой альтернативной мудрости. Кто-то мог бы дать ему книгу Торо или Мюира (американские мыслители, сторонники естественного образа жизни в согласии с природой – прим. переводчика), но их работы не предложили бы ему никакого удовлетворительного анализа старения, болезни, и смерти, и никаких рекомендаций для того, как выйти за их пределы. И потому что едва ли есть помощь и поддержка для искателей, людей на крае, он тратил бы чрезмерное количество энергии для решения проблем выживания, с небольшим количеством времени или энергии, оставленных, чтобы найти свое собственное решение проблемы "самвега". Он исчезнул бы и его путь к Пробуждению прервался – возможно в каньонах Юты, возможно в юконском лесу, – без следа.
Однако, к счастью для нас, принц родился в обществе, которое действительно поддерживало и уважало отшельников, что дало ему возможность найти решение проблемы "самвега", которое действительно было приемлемо для его сердца.
Первый шаг в этом решении символизируется в истории Сиддхартхи реакцией принца на четвертого человека, которого он увидел в путешествиях вне дворца – блуждающего лесного отшельника. Чувство, которое он пережил в этот момент, называют "пасада", другой сложный набор чувств, обычно переводимый как "ясность и безмятежная вера". Это то чувство, которое препятствует "самвега" превратиться в отчаяние. В случае принца, он ясно понял свое затруднительное положение в круге перерождений и путь из него, приводящий к чему-то вне старения, болезни, и смерти, с чувством уверенности, что этот путь будет результативным.

----------

Ho Shim (17.10.2013), Lion Miller (10.10.2013), Thaitali (09.10.2013), Ритл (09.10.2013), Эделизи (09.10.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Практическое изучение Буддизма родственниками и близкими самого этого больного может реально помочь проявить понимание, сострадание к нему, потому и помочь. Кроме того, подготовить их без надрывного напряга к возможным осложнениям, которыми богата клиника шизофрении.
Обычно шизофреники настолько самодостаточны, что никакой потребности в буддизме и других Учениях не испытывают внутренне; им они нужны для самовыражения и/или на показ. Чтобы скрывать под этой маской своё личное-родное-любимое.
Хотя вот:
если это человек с абсансами, может случаться повторно-регулярно вот такое чудо:
один безвредный больной шизофренией уходил в абсанс внезапно где угодно. А вот просыпался только исключительно под музыку своей традиции. Раз проснулся стоя в храме в совсем другой стране во время своего же пения во всю глотку. Оказалось, его на третьи сутки пропажи, мурлычащего храмовые мелодии, за пару песен в баре накормили (из рук, им даже так понравилось) и отвели в храм, где подобное слышали; думали, он оттуда.

----------

Кауко (15.10.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

> Придать надежды в борьбе с заболеванием может все что угодно. Для этого Дхарму использовать не обязательно.


Можно и не использовать.  :Smilie: 

Умирает один великий философ. Возле его жилища выстроилась огромная очередь из учеников, чтобы попрощаться. И вот самый последний в очереди, понимая, что он уже не успеет пообщаться с живым учителем, говорит стоящему впереди:
- Попроси людей впереди спросить учителя, что же все-таки жизнь!
Вопрос передается по цепочке к первому в очереди, и тот говорит:
- Учитель, вы прожили много лет и многое познали. Скажите нам теперь... Так все-таки - что же такое жизнь?
Учитель подумал несколько секунд и слабеющим голосом ответил:
- Жизнь... Жизнь - это река...
- Жизнь это река! Жизнь - это река! - ученики начали передавать ответ задним рядам.
Когда он дошел до спросившего, тот задумался и говорит:
- А спроси, почему река!
Вопрос вновь доходит по цепочке до учителя:
- Учитель, но почему именно река???
Философ опять задумался и ответил?
- Ну, не река...

----------

Neroli (10.10.2013), Алик (10.10.2013), Ритл (09.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2013)

----------


## Ритл

> См.


    По моему мнению диагностика редко правильная и однозначная. Одному и тому же человеку  один врач ставит одно, другой противоположное. третий другое и т.д.  Также и с препаратами. Сами заболевшие не могут  понять, что это было. Часто болезнь прогрессирует именно после ПНД.

----------

Aion (09.10.2013), Кауко (15.10.2013)

----------


## Aion

> По моему мнению диагностика редко правильная и однозначная. Одному и тому же человеку  один врач ставит одно, другой противоположное. третий другое и т.д.  Также и с препаратами. Сами заболевшие не могут  понять, что это было. Часто болезнь прогрессирует именно после ПНД.


Ну да, так и есть. Вообще, граница между патологией и нормой весьма условна. 


> Если произведение искусства объясняется так же, как невроз, значит либо оно является неврозом, либо невроз является произведением искусства. Этот тезис, конечно, игра слов, но при этом он выражает позицию здравого смысла, восстающего против помещения произведения искусства на одну доску с неврозом. Аналитик в особых случаях может рассматривать невроз как произведение искусства в силу своих профессиональных наклонностей, но в голову обывателя никогда не придет принять патологические феномены за искусство, несмотря на тот факт, что художественное произведение возникает примерно в тех же психологических условиях, что и невроз. Это совершенно естественно, поскольку эти условия в определенной степени близки каждому индивидууму и, благодаря относительному постоянству человеческого окружения, всегда одни и те же как для невротизированного интеллектуала, так и для поэта, и любого нормального человеческого существа. 
> 
> *Карл Густав Юнг
> Об отношении аналитической психологии к поэзии*

----------

Дэнни (11.10.2013), Кауко (15.10.2013), Ритл (09.10.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

> По моему мнению диагностика редко правильная и однозначная. Одному и тому же человеку  один врач ставит одно, другой противоположное. третий другое и т.д.  Также и с препаратами. Сами заболевшие не могут  понять, что это было. Часто болезнь прогрессирует именно после ПНД.


Психиатрия - по сути религиозная система, построенная на мифах. 

http://serebniti.ru/2011/04/psixiatr...eptiki-i-deti/

Учение Будды помогает хотя бы в том, чтобы взглянуть на психиатрию со стороны, а значит, - выйти из-под гипноза диагнозов и начать заниматься конкретными проявлениями поведения.

----------

Aion (10.10.2013), Ittosai (10.10.2013), Thaitali (11.10.2013), Кауко (15.10.2013), Ритл (10.10.2013), Сергей Ч (10.10.2013), Хольгер (20.02.2021), Юань Дин (20.10.2013), Юй Кан (10.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Симптомы шизофрении
> 
> 
> - слуховые псевдогаллюцинации (например, кто-то вкладывает больному свои мысли или отнимает у больного его мысли); 
> - бред воздействия (кто-то или что-то действует необычным способом, руководя мыслями, чувствами, поведением человека или подвергая опасности его здоровье); 
> - вербальные галлюцинации (больной слышит голоса); 
> - стойкий, вычурный бред (контакт с инопланетянами, потусторонним миром и т.д.)
> - уплощение, неадекватность и обеднение эмоций.
> 
> Могут также встречаться симптомы кататонии (ступор, возбуждение), эпизоды неуправляемого потока мыслей, разорванность речи, признаки апатико-абулического синдрома сочетание безволия с безразличием и утратой желаний.


Тут еще надо подумать, вкладывать ли новые мысли в человека и какой они примут оборот.

И вообще, в буддизме человек должен наблюдать за своими мыслями и действиями, отдавать в них себе отчет и сознательно менять неблагие. Не вижу возможности человеку с такими симптомами следить и правильно оценивать свои мысли и действия. Хотя, конечно, все индивидуально, и если ему не дают инвалидности и он работает, возможно, бОльшую часть времени он адекватен.

Уж скорее его надо послать волонтером в приют животных, чтобы заботился о них, думаю. Или кормить голодных птиц зимой - чтобы желал каждому существу счастья......хоть заслуги наберет. Что-нибудь простое и душевное.

Можно также дать почитать книги ЕС Далай Ламы "Искусство быть счастливым", "Этика для нового тысячелетия".

В любом случае - кто его будет вести в буддизме? Вы? :Smilie:

----------

Савелов Александр (14.10.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Человек не имеет инвалидности, работает, лечился в ПНД один раз в течении месяца. 
>     среди заболевших очень много хорошо образованных  людей. есть ученые, писатели. Эту болезнь еще называют болезнью отличников, т.к. среди молодых многие имеют медали и красные дипломы. Многие, заболев. обращаются к православию и пишут. что помогает.


Шизофрения, чем страшна, что когда человек под психозом, он может родственников задушить, хату спалить и силищи там как у 3х амбалов, справиться очень трудно. Поэтому я вас очень предостерегаю от дружбы с такими. Это заболевание  увы не лечится.
Чисто гипотетически такой человек может делать Ваджрасаттву, принять Прибежище, соблюдать обеты. В любом случае это принесет пользу.

----------


## Ритл

Как жаль, что даже на таком форуме участники находятся под гипнозом диагноза "шизофрения", как и все наше общество. Это называется психологическое  стигматизирование общества в целом. заболевших и родственников. Большое спасибо Ассаджи за ссылку. 
     А люди с таким диагнозом работают,  защищают диссертации, пишут музыку и даже выступают на международных конкурсах.
     Как хорошо, что есть неравнодушные люди и уже проходят общественные движения по борьбе  со стигмой.

----------

Aion (10.10.2013), Ассаджи (11.10.2013), Жека (12.10.2013), Мария Герасимова (14.10.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Как жаль, что даже на таком форуме участники находятся под гипнозом диагноза "шизофрения", как и все наше общество. Это называется психологическое  стигматизирование общества в целом. заболевших и родственников. Большое спасибо Ассаджи за ссылку. 
>      А люди с таким диагнозом работают,  защищают диссертации, пишут музыку и даже выступают на международных конкурсах.
>      Как хорошо, что есть неравнодушные люди и уже проходят общественные движения по борьбе  со стигмой.


все эти няшечки происходят в момент ремиссии, а вовсе не в момент острой фазы. Вы не представляете себе, ни что такое психиатрия, ни что такое современные методы лечения, ни то, насколько вы можете навредить человеку. Я рекдо соглашаюсь с Пемой, но в данной теме она абсолютно права.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.10.2013)

----------


## Aion

> все эти няшечки происходят в момент ремиссии, а вовсе не в момент острой фазы. Вы не представляете себе, ни что такое психиатрия, ни что такое современные методы лечения, ни то, насколько вы можете навредить человеку. Я рекдо соглашаюсь с Пемой, но в данной теме она абсолютно права.


Извините, что влезаю в разговор, но один из крупнейших исследователей шизофрении Антон Кемпинский свой труд "Психология шизофрении" предваряет вот таким посвящением: 


> Тем, которые больше чувствуют и по-другому понимают и потому больше страдают, и которых часто мы называем шизофрениками.


  :Cool:

----------

Ассаджи (11.10.2013), Карло (14.10.2013), Ритл (11.10.2013)

----------


## Ритл

> все эти няшечки происходят в момент ремиссии, а вовсе не в момент острой фазы. Вы не представляете себе, ни что такое психиатрия, ни что такое современные методы лечения, ни то, насколько вы можете навредить человеку. Я рекдо соглашаюсь с Пемой, но в данной теме она абсолютно права.


    Представляю. Заболевший близкий мне человек. Уже больше год  стараюсь как можно больше узнать о психиатрии. И знаю, как сами заболевшие во время обострений борются за свое психическое здоровье, чтобы не использовать "тяжелую  артиллерию" . что им предлагает психиатрия.

----------

Aion (10.10.2013), Ассаджи (11.10.2013), Карло (14.10.2013), Кауко (15.10.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Как жаль, что даже на таком форуме участники находятся под гипнозом диагноза "шизофрения", как и все наше общество. Это называется психологическое  стигматизирование общества в целом. заболевших и родственников. Большое спасибо Ассаджи за ссылку. 
>      А люди с таким диагнозом работают,  защищают диссертации, пишут музыку и даже выступают на международных конкурсах.
>      Как хорошо, что есть неравнодушные люди и уже проходят общественные движения по борьбе  со стигмой.


прошу прощения, я просто был свидетелем такого припадка в остро психозной фазе у больного шизофренией. и пришлось его держать 5 часов, пока психиатрическая скорая  не приехала. это действитвозможно страшно. вы просто, наверное, не представляете что там происходит. не нужно сравнивать больного вне припадка и под воздействием болезни.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.10.2013), Ритл (10.10.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Не медитация, не философия, а буддийская осознанность, внимательность ко всему, что происходит во внутреннем и внешнем (сатипаттхана) - в помощь.

----------

Thaitali (11.10.2013), Кауко (15.10.2013), Ритл (10.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

По моему мнению, тут грамотный совет может дать совет только многолетний практик буддизма, сам страдающий шизофренией и научившийся с ней справляться.

----------

Aion (11.10.2013), Styeba (12.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Представляю. Заболевший близкий мне человек. Уже больше год  стараюсь как можно больше узнать о психиатрии. И знаю, как сами заболевшие во время обострений борются за свое психическое здоровье, чтобы не использовать "тяжелую  артиллерию" . что им предлагает психиатрия.


Нет, не представляете, вы видите это со стороны. Во время обострений люди никак не могут боротсья за свое психическое здоровье, потому что они перестают отдавать отчет своим действиям и адекватно оценивать окружающую ситуацию. Даже обладатели гораздо более невинной, по сравнению с шизофренией, депрессии, находятся в жесточайшем неадеквате и не могут реально оценивать ни свое состояние, ни предпринимать адекватных действий для выхода из этого состояния.

----------

Ittosai (11.10.2013), Аурум (11.10.2013), Говинда (11.10.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Представляю. Заболевший близкий мне человек. Уже больше год  стараюсь как можно больше узнать о психиатрии. И знаю, как сами заболевшие во время обострений борются за свое психическое здоровье, чтобы не использовать "тяжелую  артиллерию" . что им предлагает психиатрия.


Если Вас интересует настощее лечение, рекомендую познакомиться с восстановлением обмена веществ:

http://www.primavera.ru/
http://www.ortho.ru/spravochnik.htm#0_2
http://forum.detiangeli.ru/index.php?topic=28881.0
http://www.microelement.ru

По сути вышеупомянутый доктор Данилин, разработчик аминокислотных препаратов (Глицин и т.п.) тоже выбрал это направление.
Такого рода разработки сейчас ведутся и за рубежом.

----------

Ритл (11.10.2013), Сергей Ч (11.10.2013)

----------


## Люся Костина

[QUOTE=Ритл;623414]Человек не имеет инвалидности, работает, лечился в ПНД один раз в течении месяца. 
    среди заболевших очень много хорошо образованных  людей. есть ученые, писатели. Эту болезнь еще называют болезнью отличников, т.к. среди молодых многие имеют медали и красные дипломы. Многие, заболев. обращаются к православию и пишут. что помогает.[/QUOTE

Не нужно отчаиваться прежде всего. Все относительно... 
Прежде всего человеку необходимо развивать осознанность . В периоды когда он может это делать... Внимательность ко всему про исходящему... По мере развития осознанности начнут всплывать болезненные травмирующее ситуации .для такого человека необходимо чтобы рядом был понимающий человек.  Молитва и естественный физический труд. Ну и в целом принятие своей ситуации такой какая она есть. Это большая и кропотливая работа над собой. Для этого и живем. Надо запастись терпением . 
Всего наилучшего и доброго.

----------

Ритл (12.10.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Я пишу эту книгу по той причине, что в прошлом я была больна шизофренией. Звучит это так же невероятно, как если бы я написала, что «была в прошлом больна СПИДом» или «в прошлом была больна диабетом». Ведь «бывший шизофреник» - это нечто такое, во что просто трудно поверить. Эта роль нигде не предусмотрена. В случае с шизофренией люди согласны признать возможность ошибочного диагноза. Возможна шизофрения, протекающая без соответствующей симптоматики, подавляемой медикаментозным лечением, возможно также, чтобы больной шизофренией человек приспособился к своим симптомам или чтобы у него в настоящий момент наступил период временного улучшения. Все это вполне допустимые альтернативы, но ни одна из них не относится к моему случаю. У меня была шизофрения. Я знаю, каково это было. Я знаю, как выглядел для меня окружающий мир, как я его воспринимала, что я думала, как вела себя под влиянием болезни. У меня тоже бывали «временные улучшения». Я знаю, как я их воспринимала. И я знаю, как обстоит дело сейчас. Это совсем иное дело. Сейчас я здорова. И следует признать, что это тоже возможно.
> 
> Арнхильд Лаувенг 
>  Завтра я всегда бывала львом

----------

Ритл (14.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

Излечима ли Шизофрения(болезнь Бейлера)?
Начнём с того , что шизофрения это не болезнь!.. Психиатры под термином шизофрения объеденяют целую группу подчас совершенно различных психических растройств!
С точки зрения "Александра Омкара" Шизофрения - хронический духовный кризис преодолеть который можно путём формирования у пациента совершенно нового мировосприятия, миропонимания взамен мировозрения продуцирующего психотическую симптоматику!
Информация о вторичности психотических расстройств и о духовной первопричине  впервые была поднята в виде научной монографии о шизофрении "Полёт бабочки" http://www.shizofreniya.org.ua/fly/index.html
Америка - Шизофрения излечима она как грипп сегодня заболел, завтра вылечился, послезавтра снова заболел!
Россия - Шизофрения неизличима сегодня заболел, завтра ремиссия(возможна растянутая на десятки лет) , послезавтра снова всё сначала!

Вывод да Буддизм может помочь больному с шизофренией но необходимо помнить о лабильности его психики и избегать экзальтации (к Гуру, Будде, Учению) Таким людям нельзя практиковать тантрические практики!
Более всего им подойдёт традиция Тхеравады в связи с тем , что не обожествляет не гуру , не самого Будду и экзальтировать не на кого!

----------

Ритл (14.10.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

Я как медик считаю, что от шизофрении приобретённой в пубертантном периоде излечится невозможно, в зрелом возрасте шансы допускаю!

----------

Ритл (14.10.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 


Спасибо, Aion, это очень интересная и хорошая книга.

----------

Ритл (20.10.2013)

----------


## Квестар

Христианство и есть отрава для мозгов.
Многие из видов шизофрении почитаютсятам там за святость.
Есть огромное множество больных религиозной шизофренией, болезнь которых и будет питаться христианством. Такие вещи как, необходимость общения с богом, который непрмменно ответит и возведут шизофрению в культ и смысл жизни. Я это пережил и только осознав противоречия всего этого смог вернуть себе осознанное существование.

----------

Дичен Лакед (10.12.2020)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Человек не имеет инвалидности, работает, лечился в ПНД один раз в течении месяца. 
>     среди заболевших очень много хорошо образованных  людей. есть ученые, писатели. Эту болезнь еще называют болезнью отличников, т.к. среди молодых многие имеют медали и красные дипломы. Многие, заболев. обращаются к православию и пишут. что помогает.





Чтобы исправить карму надо как минимум перестать делать то, что усугубляет карму. И начать делать что-то наоборот.


Надо как минимум перестать убивать живых существ (нет - рыбалке, нет - морить тараканов, нет  - травить крыс и что-то подобное). Начать спасать живых существ. (да - покупать и отпускать живую рыбу или раков. Многие буддисты это делают). Это простое, понятное и довольно действенное мероприятие. На свой день рождения выпустить несколько рыбок, - это просто то что надо.

----------


## Aion

> Чтобы исправить карму надо как минимум перестать делать то, что усугубляет карму. И начать делать что-то наоборот.


Как можно исправлять правильное? Психические проблемы - самое ценное для большинства наших современников, можно сказать, кармический подарок. Ведь это мощнейший стимул для практики дхармы!

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Как можно исправлять правильное? Психические проблемы - самое ценное для большинства наших современников, можно сказать, кармический подарок. Ведь это мощнейший стимул для практики дхармы!


Нормальная психика -- это одно из условий для восприятия Дхармы. Безумная мудрость и божественный сумасброд - это другое . )))

----------


## Aion

> Нормальная психика -- это одно из условий для восприятия Дхармы.


Дык, и я о том же, но с другой стороны. Нормальная психика - больная психика)

----------

Артур Гуахо (01.12.2020)

----------


## Дичен Лакед

В традиционной китайской медицине нет понятия психическая болезнь. Так как у них нет разделения на материальной и духовное. Все есть ци разной плотности. 
Психбольным лучше всего заняться кунгфу или цигун в его нормальной форме типа 8 кусков парчи или тайцзыцигун и ни в коем случае не попадать на цигун где надо визуализировать ци и гонять его по небесным кругам. 
Другой вариант йога только именно как физическая нагрузка.
Йога, цигун и кунгфу могут выравнивать геометрию духа и сбалансировать энергии.
Я сама заболела шизофренией, именно после увлечения религиями, буддизмом и православием в том числе, так что не советую туда соваться даже людям со здоровой психикой.
Замечаю что после занятий кунгфу, цигун или йогой я чувствую себя лучше. 
Сначала как дура пыталась молитвами вылечиться или мантры читать для устранения препятствий, только хуже от этого.
Кстати уданские мастера кунгфу считают распространившийся в Росси цигун с визуализацией энергии считают шарлатанством и предупреждают что с умом так нельзя обращаться, ему только дай пищу он сразу и выдаст иллюзию ци.
А тибетский буддизм практически весь построен на визуализациях, а православная зациклены на выслеживании грехов.  Буддисты над умом издеваются, а православные над психикой. Вообщем обоих в топку.

----------


## Aion

> Я сама заболела шизофренией, именно после увлечения религиями, буддизмом и православием в том числе, так что не советую туда соваться даже людям со здоровой психикой.


Выздоравливайте!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дичен Лакед

Но тут есть одна проблема. Больному человеку очень тяжело себя заставить заниматься физически, особенно если и депрессия присутствует. 
Если есть деньги и желание, то лучше отправить человека на полгода в какую нибудь академию кунгфу в китай. В удане много таких школ для иностранцев и при шаолинском монастыре есть такие школы. Там занятия ежедневно по 4 или 6 часов, такая интенсивность думаю может принести хороший результат, и в коллективе выносливость возрастает, чем если ты занимаешься один дома рядом с диваном.
Если делать дома какой нибудь комплекс на 10 минут это и принесет облегчение минут на 10, голова немного проясниться а потом снова затуманиться.

----------


## Aion

> Но тут есть одна проблема.


Одна на всех, мы за ценой не постоим...

----------


## Сингон

> Но тут есть одна проблема. Больному человеку очень тяжело себя заставить заниматься физически, особенно если и депрессия присутствует. 
> Если есть деньги и желание, то лучше отправить человека на полгода в какую нибудь академию кунгфу в китай. В удане много таких школ для иностранцев и при шаолинском монастыре есть такие школы. Там занятия ежедневно по 4 или 6 часов, такая интенсивность думаю может принести хороший результат, и в коллективе выносливость возрастает, чем если ты занимаешься один дома рядом с диваном.
> Если делать дома какой нибудь комплекс на 10 минут это и принесет облегчение минут на 10, голова немного проясниться а потом снова затуманиться.



А может как раз из-за китайской культуры у человека и начинается развал в психике? Вот от излишнего погружения в другую культуру, вместо того чтобы полноценно функционировать в своей?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А может как раз из-за китайской культуры у человека и начинается развал в психике? Вот от излишнего погружения в другую культуру, вместо того чтобы полноценно функционировать в своей?


Не следует демонизировать другие культуры и приоритизировать свою. У человека с нормальной психикой от погружения в другую культуру или иной деятельности, связанной с самообразованием, не может начаться никакой «развал» психики. И такая деятельность у такого человека не может мешать полноценному функционированию в своей. Тем более, что китайская и русская культура весьма близки.

----------


## Сингон

> Не следует демонизировать другие культуры и приоритизировать свою. У человека с нормальной психикой от погружения в другую культуру или иной деятельности, связанной с самообразованием, не может начаться никакой «развал» психики. И такая деятельность у такого человека не может мешать полноценному функционированию в своей. Тем более, что китайская и русская культура весьма близки.


Ничего подобного. Нужно быть очень аккуратным в выборе путей практики, и осторожно относится к изменению мировозрения и идеалов. Выпадая из привычной среды, попадая со старой прошивкой в новую среду, или наоборот, оставаясь в старой среде и меняя прошивку своего ума - можно наломать много дров. 

Развал психики происходит у людей часто, по разным причинам, и в родной культуре, и в попытках перейти в другие. Это известный факт. Иначе бы не было психиатрии, таблеток и алкоголя.

----------


## Alex

Знаете, лет двадцать назад я думал, что тибетцы — особый инопланетный народ, а для западных людей (датчан, португальцев, русских, ассирийцев) нужен совсем особый подход и методы. Но с тех пор,и пообщавшись с тибетцами поближе, скажу — они почти ничем не отличаются от прочих людей, и прошивка у них точно та же, ну разве что, возможно, версия совсем чуть-чуть отличается. Об этом хорошо Ваджранатха писал, который Джон Рейнольдс.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Знаете, лет двадцать назад я думал, что тибетцы — особый инопланетный народ, а для западных людей (датчан, португальцев, русских, ассирийцев) нужен совсем особый подход и методы. Но с тех пор,и пообщавшись с тибетцами поближе, скажу — они почти ничем не отличаются от прочих людей, и прошивка у них точно та же, ну разве что, возможно, версия совсем чуть-чуть отличается. Об этом хорошо Ваджранатха писал, который Джон Рейнольдс.


Вот и я за 12 лет в Китае понял, что все представления об «инопланетности» или «непонятности» — от собственного неведения.




> Ничего подобного. Нужно быть очень аккуратным в выборе путей практики, и осторожно относится к изменению мировозрения и идеалов. Выпадая из привычной среды, попадая со старой прошивкой в новую среду, или наоборот, оставаясь в старой среде и меняя прошивку своего ума - можно наломать много дров.


«Менять прошивку ума» по-человечески называется «учиться», и вообще-то как правило люди это делают всю жизнь. Я за последние годы повидал много людей, которые приезжали со старой прошивкой в новую среду и учились там, в том числе кунг-фу. Никакого массового помешательства и алкоголизма у них не наблюдается.

----------

Alex (20.12.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (20.12.2020), Росиник (20.12.2020)

----------


## Росиник

> Ничего подобного. Нужно быть очень аккуратным в выборе путей практики, и осторожно относится к изменению мировозрения и идеалов. Выпадая из привычной среды, попадая со старой прошивкой в новую среду, или наоборот, оставаясь в старой среде и меняя прошивку своего ума - можно наломать много дров. 
> 
> Развал психики происходит у людей часто, по разным причинам, и в родной культуре, и в попытках перейти в другие. Это известный факт. Иначе бы не было психиатрии, таблеток и алкоголя.


Если человек изначально психически здоров, без отклонений, то ничего страшного не должно произойти. Люди - везде люди. 
Алкоголиками становятся и никогда не выезжая из своей деревни или района.

----------


## Сингон

Не важно, здоров человек психологически или нет. Неверное понимание, искажения, идеализация, фанатизм - вредят. Излишнее усердие может повредить. 

Вон, в соседнем теме девушка мучается с мужчиной охотником. Уже идеологические противоречия. Я тоже наблюдаю за йогами, буддистами, тантриками. У большинства сильно погрузившихся проблемы с социализацией из-за идеологических противоречий.

----------


## Aion

> Не важно, здоров человек психологически или нет.


Это точно. Здоровье и болезнь взаимообусловлены. Как я слышал, Второй поворот не все архаты пережили...  :Cool:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не важно, здоров человек психологически или нет. Неверное понимание, искажения, идеализация, фанатизм - вредят. Излишнее усердие может повредить. 
> 
> Вон, в соседнем теме девушка мучается с мужчиной охотником. Уже идеологические противоречия. Я тоже наблюдаю за йогами, буддистами, тантриками. У большинства сильно погрузившихся проблемы с социализацией из-за идеологических противоречий.


Во-первых, вы подменили предмет спора. Вначале говорили, что изучение чужой культуры — это плохо, а теперь — что неверное понимание и фанатизм это плохо. Ну так с этим никто и не спорит. То есть, теперь вы признаёте, что с правильным пониманием и без идеализации изучение чужой культуры — это полезно, так?

Во-вторых, если бы вы посмотрели на семейную жизнь небуддистов, вы бы увидели, что там не менее, а зачастую и более острые идеологические противоречия. Если вы в современную российскую деревню приедете, которой никакие чужие культуры вообще не коснулись, там скорее всего увидите повсеместный алкоголизм и проблемы с социализацией. Вообще, у большинства людей разные проблемы. Это нормально, это самсара. Не нужно винить в проблемах общества буддизм, если всё общество больное.

----------

Alex (27.12.2020)

----------


## Сингон

приведите цитату где я говорил что изучение чужой культуры это плохо? Или Вы спорите с субъективно выдуманными толкованиями?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Сообщения #39 и #41.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

Мое скромное ИМХО - лучше сначала попытаться побыть нормальным человеком, а потом уже в "Учение Будды" (Что бы это ни значило). Вот как закрепишься в социуме, потом уже можно всякие надстройки над сознанием делать. А заранее... хз хз ... сложновато будет

----------

Хольгер (20.02.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мое скромное ИМХО - лучше сначала попытаться побыть нормальным человеком, а потом уже в "Учение Будды" (Что бы это ни значило). Вот как закрепишься в социуме, потом уже можно всякие надстройки над сознанием делать. А заранее... хз хз ... сложновато будет


Моё нескромное имхо — вообще-то учение Будды, и в особенности Дзогчен как раз делают нормальным человеком. А «настройки над сознанием» — это косплей и бахрома.

----------

Alex (27.12.2020), Dio-Deni (27.12.2020)

----------


## Росиник

Ни для кого не секрет, что тайные и оккультные учения притягивают людей с неуравновешенной психикой, а попросту говоря, невротиков. 
Люди кидаются в православие, затем  в каббалу,  суфизм, цигун, алхимию даосских мудрецов,  тантру, Агни-йогу и т.д. 
С конца 90-х, после запрета деятельности Аум Синрикё, часть людей из этой секты оказались в Дзогчен Общине.  И пробовали  там проявить свою бурную активность. А также последователи целителя Грабового.

----------


## Росиник

> Вот как закрепишься в социуме, потом уже можно всякие надстройки над сознанием делать.


То есть сперва материальное, а потом духовное?
Это, по-вашему, правильная расстановка приоритетов?




> - Не позорь наш род, брат. Ты чечен, какой дзогчен? Нюхай их кокаин, порти их женщин, вали их мужчин. Но не ищи ничего в их душах, им туда шайтан насрал. Чего тебе в исламе не хватает? 
> 
> - Говорят, - ответил Муса, - в конце этого пути можно стать радугой. А в конце твоего пути, Иса, становишься просто трупом. Ни один суфий не научит тебя стать радугой. 
> 
> - Аи, радуга! - воскликнул Иса. - Я все про это знаю. Почему ты думаешь, что твой брат такой дурак? Чтобы стать радугой, надо всю жизнь сидеть в вонючей пещере. И то неизвестно, получится у тебя или нет - никто не видел ни одного человека, у которого это получилось, все видели только радугу. Ты говоришь, в исламе нет радужного тела. Это так, да. Я тебе больше скажу. В исламе нет астрального тела, нет ментального тела, нет эфирного, нет кефирного, профсоюзного и так далее. Всего этого нет. Но зато у нас есть шрапнельно-осколочное тело, которого нет ни у буддистов, ни у христиан, ни у кого. И его, брат, можно достичь всегда, даже с похмелья или на самом страшном кумаре. По милости Аллаха его можно обрести за пять минут, нужно только четыре кило хорошего пластита и три кило стальных шариков. И детонатор, понятное дело. И не надо сидеть всю жизнь в вонючей пещере, бормоча какие-то заклинания. Быстро! Красиво! А природа у этих тел все равно одна и та же! 
> - Это почему? - спросил Муса. 
> - Да потому, что другой вообще не бывает. 
> - Не понимаю. 
> - Если ты этого не понимаешь, брат, как же ты тогда собираешься стать радугой?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Моё нескромное имхо — вообще-то учение Будды, и в особенности Дзогчен как раз делают нормальным человеком. А «настройки над сознанием» — это косплей и бахрома.


Так там скобочки... Учение Будды.. оно ведь для всех по-разному звучит.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> То есть сперва материальное, а потом духовное?
> Это, по-вашему, правильная расстановка приоритетов?


Я чеченские байки оставлю в стороне. Но да, социум никто николы не отменял. Живем мы в нем, наслаждаемся в нем, страдаем в нем же. 
Мб его просто принять таким каков он есть? И... выходить на его чистый уровень?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Ни для кого не секрет, что тайные и оккультные учения притягивают людей с неуравновешенной психикой, а попросту говоря, невротиков. 
> Люди кидаются в православие, затем  в каббалу,  суфизм, цигун, алхимию даосских мудрецов,  тантру, Агни-йогу и т.д. 
> С конца 90-х, после запрета деятельности Аум Синрикё, часть людей из этой секты оказались в Дзогчен Общине.  И пробовали  там проявить свою бурную активность. А также последователи целителя Грабового.


Я какбэ тоже невротик, но из всего перечисленного Вами оказался в ДО, и то - заочно, без партбилета. 
Что ж Вы так невротиков не любите?? Им никак до нирваны не добраться???

----------


## Росиник

> Но да, социум никто николы не отменял. Живем мы в нем, наслаждаемся в нем, страдаем в нем же. 
> Мб его просто принять таким каков он есть? И... выходить на его чистый уровень?


А что означает ваша цитата выше "закрепиться в социуме"? 
Прокомментруйте, пожалуйста.
А то, по-моему, "закрепиться в социуме" и "принять таким каков он есть" - это не одно и то же. 




> Что ж Вы так невротиков не любите?? Им никак до нирваны не добраться???


))) 
Очень их люблю)

----------


## Aion

> Что ж Вы так невротиков не любите?? Им никак до нирваны не добраться???


Вообще говоря, невроз - первый шаг пути к нирване...  :Cool:

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> А что означает ваша цитата выше "закрепиться в социуме"? 
> Прокомментруйте, пожалуйста.
> А то, по-моему, "закрепиться в социуме" и "принять таким каков он есть" - это не одно и то же.


Комментирую:
кароч.. устраиваетесь на работу, либо заводите свое дело, выстраиваете социальные взаимоотношения с коллективом (коллегами\подчиненными). На базе этого выстраиваете свою духовную практику. 
Но есть другой вариант: продаете все имущество, покупаете ружье, гречку и идете к Агафье Лыковой в лес. Там пытаетесь обустроиться. Не факт, что получится, подружиться с медведями, но у Вас есть ружье, поэтому гипотетически, лет 40 проживете. Там медитируете, стреляете в медведей, мучаетесь от гречневого запора ближайшие 40 лет и достигаете (опять же, гипотетически) нирваны. 
Это два варианта закрепиться в социуме.

----------


## Aion

> кароч.. устраиваетесь на работу, либо заводите свое дело, выстраиваете социальные взаимоотношения с коллективом (коллегами\подчиненными). На базе этого выстраиваете свою духовную практику.


То есть, чтобы выйти из Самсары, надо глубже в неё погрузиться? Оригинально, конечно!   :Kiss: 



> Но есть другой вариант: продаете все имущество, покупаете ружье, гречку и идете к Агафье Лыковой в лес. Там пытаетесь обустроиться. Не факт, что получится, подружиться с медведями, но у Вас есть ружье, поэтому гипотетически, лет 40 проживете. Там медитируете, стреляете в медведей, мучаетесь от гречневого запора ближайшие 40 лет и достигаете (опять же, гипотетически) нирваны. 
> Это два варианта закрепиться в социуме.


Сороколетняя стрельба по медведям и  анальная фиксация по силам только медитаторам с железобетонной кармой: страшно представить, что произойдёт, если разок промахнёшься или задница не выдержит такой садханы... :EEK!: 
Не проще ли дхарму использовать по назначению (врача)?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> То есть, чтобы выйти из Самсары, надо глубже в неё погрузиться? Оригинально!


А куда ж мы денемся от самсары?? С медведЯми, или с лысыми монахами в сакРАльных тибетских горах. Та же самсара, только сбоку.





> Не проще ли дхарму использовать по назначению (врача)?


Так Вы можете задницу использовать против медведей. Подкопить, поднапрячься и ... в лоб медведю.

----------


## Aion

> А куда ж мы денемся от самсары??


В кошки-мышки с ней попробуйте поиграть...



> Так Вы можете задницу использовать против медведей.


Не могу и не хочу.

----------


## Сингон

> Сообщения #39 и #41.


Приведите дословную цитату. И увидите что написанное мной не соответствует вашей ложной интерпретации.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Приведите дословную цитату. И увидите что написанное мной не соответствует вашей ложной интерпретации.


То есть, я ошибался, и на самом деле вы признаёте, что с правильным пониманием и без идеализации изучение чужой культуры — это полезно, так?

----------


## Сингон

> То есть, я ошибался, и на самом деле вы признаёте, что с правильным пониманием и без идеализации изучение чужой культуры — это полезно, так?


Совершенно верно. Если без идеализации - то полезно. Проблему представляет не погружение в китайскую культуру, а идеализация. Когда человек начинает подражать идеалам даосизма или кунгфу, буддизма, пытаясь слепить из себя идеального даоса или идеального буддиста, или мастера боевых искусств какого-нибудь стиля ушу.

----------


## Ersh

Все-таки я бы поостерегся давать какие-то советы в подобной ситуации не имея одновременно хорошего образования и практики в качестве психиатра, одновременно с тем же самым в буддизме. В течение работы Форума мы неоднократно и практически онлайн наблюдали обострение психических заболеваний у участников, и ничем никакие советы им помочь, увы, не смогли. Если я не прав, пусть они сами меня опровергнут, если прочтут этот пост.

----------

Aion (30.12.2020), Alex (30.12.2020), Dio-Deni (30.12.2020), Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (30.12.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2020)

----------


## Yagmort

заранее приношу извинения за долгую телегу.

бывая в Индии или Непале в различных буддистских местах, меня всегда ставила в тупик заметная разница между буддистами западными и буддистами тибетскими. но понять в чём, собственно, эта разница, не получалось. пока, однажды, до меня не дошло, что большинство тибетских буддистов - выходцы из психически благополучных семей. в то время, как большинство западных - из психически неблагополучных. из себя я не делаю исключения, кстати.

иначе говоря, большинство западных буддистов - невротики. когда люди, заранее не разобравшиеся в своих внутренних проблемах, во взаимоотношениях с самими собой, родителями и окружающим миром и, если говорить кратко, не научившиеся любить и принимать, становятся родителями, то у них вырастают такие же невротики. как следствие своих детских травм, из таких детей получаются не любящие и не ценящие себя такими, какие они есть, люди, живущие страхами и проблемами, ощущающие и глубоко переживающие свою непонятную ущербность и несоответствие окружающим. так же, как и их родители, они не умеют любить. однако, чувствуя свою внутреннюю противоречивость, болезненное самолюбие, обидчивость, тревожность и другие качества из богатого набора невротических атрибутов, мешающих им жить полноценно, они закономерно стремятся избавиться от них.

в поисках пути к выздоровлению и обретению чувства гармонии, покоя, психического благополучия и уверенности в себе, невротики легко западают на всякого рода "духовность". этот момент Росиник подметил очень точно. на западе контингент почти всех без исключения духовных течений, включая секты, нью-эйдж и прочую эзотерику, составлен людьми "в поисках себя".

проблема тут в том, что невротики, в своём подавляющем большинстве, не осознают, что их проблемы лежат в их несчастливом детстве. поэтому их первостепенной задачей должна быть работа над своими детскими травмами, а не поиск духовных путей.

так что перед тем, как принимать буддизм (православие, суфизм, даосизм, и тп), спросите себя:

-я вырос в полноценной, психически благополучной семье? мои родители были людьми адекватными, уважительными, уравновешенными, довольными собой и жизнью?

-мои родители относились ко мне с любовью, уважением и поддержкой? мне часто говорили, что меня любят?

-меня принимали и любили таким, какой я есть? мне не ставили условий, обозначая, что любовь и признание родителей надо заслужить (хорошими оценками, уборкой в своей комнате, послушностью и т.п.)?

-родители не применяли по отношению ко мне эмоциональный шантаж, неприятие, обиды, негативные сравнения с другими детьми и прочие манипуляции, не говоря уже о физическом или эмоциональном насилии?

-родители всегда интересовались моим мнением и уважительно относились к моим желаниям при выборе одежды, обуви, еды, подарков и т.п.?


если ваши ответы отрицательные в большинстве случаев, то я бы настоятельно порекомендовал ознакомиться хотя бы с лекциями Михаила Лабковского, как самого популярного автора по этой тематике на текущий момент.

и только после этого решать, насколько вам сейчас действительно нужно обращаться в ту или иную религиозно-духовную конфессию.

надо понимать, что, хоть буддизм и имеет прямое и непосредственное отношение к духовности, ожидать от его методов решения ваших психологических проблем - значит, создавать условия для глубоких разочарований и, возможно, ещё большего усугубления этих самых психологических проблем.

в особенности это касается методов Ваджраяны, в которой огромный акцент делается на взаимоотношениях духовного наставника и ученика. на текущий момент в тибетском буддизме есть примеры очень нездоровых взаимоотношений между западными последователями и учениками с их тибетскими учителями. на мой взгляд, во многом это получается как раз из-за неспособности людей невротического склада взвешенно подходить к оценке ситуаций и учителей, делая наблюдения и верные выводы из поведения тех или иных лам и Ринпоче.

помимо этого, методы Ваджраяны, с их глубокими визуализациями, могут расшатать психику неуверенных, неуравновешенных людей, распалённую неоправданными или, зачастую, неосознанными ожиданиями  избавления от неуверенности, мнимой неполноценности, невероятных психических феноменов и быстрого просветления.

----------

Alex (31.12.2020), Ersh (09.01.2021), Росиник (31.12.2020)

----------


## Антарадхана

*Yagmort*, на мой взгляд, не стоит делать такие широкие обобщения, будто бы на Западе - сплошные невротики, а на Востоке - сплошные счастливые люди, не имеющие психологических проблем. Везде люди страдают, болеют, попадают в тяжелые ситуации, подвержены стрессу, везде люди испытывают давление со стороны семьи и общества, везде люди ищут пути избавления от страданий и устремляются к счастью, везде есть люди, которые начинают духовные поиски. И огромная удача - встретить Дхамму Будды и принять ее. ИМХО, давать совет решить психологические проблемы у психотерапевтов, а только затем обращаться к Дхамме - неверно. Практика Дхаммы - это полноценный Путь, ведущий к избавлению от стрессов, печали, неудовлетворенности и отчаяния. Развивая нравственность и благие умственные качества, очищая ум от неблагих качеств, развивая осознанность к телу и уму, человек способен обнаруживать и устранять различные психологические проблемы и блоки. В сложных случаях необходима помощь квалифицированного учителя, который вникнет в проблему ученика и даст нужное наставление. Что касается психических заболеваний, то тут врачебная помощь конечно же необходима. Но если психически больной человек сохраняет определенный уровень адекватности, чтобы понимать смысл сказанного/прочитанного, то ему в любом случае будет полезно придерживаться нравственного поведения, верить в Три Драгоценности и развивать метту.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> иначе говоря, большинство западных буддистов - невротики


Это искажённое представление возникает благодаря сочетанию следующих факторов:
1) Западные люди часто обращаются в буддизм от несчастья; тибетцы все буддисты по рождению. Поэтому то, что среди западных буддистов встретить несчастного человека более вероятно чисто статистически.
2) Западные люди, особенно русские, открыто выражают своё несчастье и гнев, в том числе с незнакомыми людьми; тибетцы более сдержаны, особенно с людьми вне круга семьи, особенно с иностранцами. Кроме того, немногие западные люди годами живут и близко общаются с тибетцами, поэтому увидеть нервный срыв или депрессию у тибетца для западного человека менее вероятно чисто статистически.
3) Западные люди в целом гораздо сильнее не приемлют насилие, физическое и моральное; тибетцы более склонны считать его нормой. Поэтому западный человек с большей вероятностью расскажет вам о том, как несправедливо с ним обращаются, чем тибетец. Мне однажды один тибетец совершенно обыденно рассказал, что учитель в школе за непослушание хватал его и бросал об батарею.

----------

Alex (31.12.2020), Dio-Deni (06.01.2021), Ersh (09.01.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

И в тему психически благополучных тибетских семей.

https://nypost.com/2020/11/16/tibeta...when-attacked/

----------

Alex (31.12.2020)

----------


## Росиник

> Западные люди в целом гораздо сильнее не приемлют насилие, физическое и моральное; тибетцы более склонны считать его нормой. Поэтому западный человек с большей вероятностью расскажет вам о том, как несправедливо с ним обращаются, чем тибетец. Мне однажды один тибетец совершенно обыденно рассказал, что учитель в школе за непослушание хватал его и бросал об батарею.


"Я часто повторяю, что учился в буквально смысле «из-под палки». У моего учителя была плетка. Мой старший учитель был очень строгим. Когда я был маленьким, он никогда мне не улыбался. И всегда держал при себе плетку. Мы тогда учились вместе с моим старшим братом, и у наставника были припасены две плетки. Одна обычная, а другая – желтая. Считалось, что та желтая плетка – священная. Святому ученику полагалась священная плетка.
Но у меня хватало ума, чтобы понять, что от священной плетки не стоит ждать священной боли. Боль будет самая обычная. Поэтому я плетки боялся."

Е.С. Далай-лама XIV

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2020)

----------


## Росиник

Вопрос в том: может ли Учение Будды помочь психически больному человеку?
Даже если говорить о почти психически здоровом человеке. Помочь в чём? Что мы ожидаем от Дхармы? Согласуется (совпадает) ли Дхарма с нашими зачастую омраченными искаженными представлениями? Какова наша мотивация? Прижиться в социуме? 
Дхарма - это может быть больно, очень больно. Как горькое лекарство, или хирургический скальпель.





> Слишком много учений в эти дни направлены на то, чтобы дать людям "почувствовать себя хорошо", и даже некоторые буддистские учителя начинают звучать как нью-эйдж апостолы. 
> 
> Их разговоры полностью посвящены укреплению проявлений эго и поддержанию "правоты" наших чувств, что не имеет ничего общего с учениями, которые мы находим в сущностных наставлениях. 
> 
> Итак, если вы озабочены лишь тем, чтобы чувствовать себя хорошо, куда лучше будет сходить на массаж тела или послушать какую-нибудь жизнеутверждающую музыку, чем получать учения по Дхарме, которые определенно не были предназначены для поднятия настроения. 
> 
> Напротив, Дхарма была задумана именно для того, чтобы разоблачить ваши недостатки и заставить вас чувствовать себя ужасно. 
> 
> Дзонгсар Джамьянг Кхьенце Норбу Ринпоче

----------

Ersh (09.01.2021), Хольгер (03.02.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2020)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> заранее приношу извинения за долгую телегу.
> 
> бывая в Индии или Непале в различных буддистских местах, меня всегда ставила в тупик заметная разница между буддистами западными и буддистами тибетскими. но понять в чём, собственно, эта разница, не получалось. пока, однажды, до меня не дошло, что большинство тибетских буддистов - выходцы из психически благополучных семей. в то время, как большинство западных - из психически неблагополучных. из себя я не делаю исключения, кстати.



Чушь собачья! Во-первых, что есть - это самое "благополучие"?




> иначе говоря, большинство западных буддистов - невротики. когда люди, заранее не разобравшиеся в своих внутренних проблемах, во взаимоотношениях с самими собой, родителями и окружающим миром и, если говорить кратко, не научившиеся любить и принимать, становятся родителями, то у них вырастают такие же невротики. как следствие своих детских травм, из таких детей получаются не любящие и не ценящие себя такими, какие они есть, люди, живущие страхами и проблемами, ощущающие и глубоко переживающие свою непонятную ущербность и несоответствие окружающим. так же, как и их родители, они не умеют любить.


Харош! Любой социум вызывает невротизм, в той или иной степени. 
Эти социальные проблемы с семьей, детством, etc - универсальны. 





> однако, чувствуя свою внутреннюю противоречивость, болезненное самолюбие, обидчивость, тревожность и другие качества из богатого набора невротических атрибутов, мешающих им жить полноценно, они закономерно стремятся избавиться от них.


Я не стремлюсь избавиться. И не понимаю - зачем. Я такой какой есть, с этой основой и работаю.





> в поисках пути к выздоровлению и обретению чувства гармонии, покоя, психического благополучия и уверенности в себе, невротики легко западают на всякого рода "духовность". этот момент Росиник подметил очень точно. на западе контингент почти всех без исключения духовных течений, включая секты, нью-эйдж и прочую эзотерику, составлен людьми "в поисках себя".


Бред! Не западал ни на какую духовность и не искал никаких путей к выздоровлению. Просто делал то, что нравится. Понравился буддизм - стал практиковать. 






> проблема тут в том, что невротики, в своём подавляющем большинстве, не осознают, что их проблемы лежат в их несчастливом детстве. поэтому их первостепенной задачей должна быть работа над своими детскими травмами, а не поиск духовных путей.



Расскажите, что есть "Счастливое детство", где и когда оно было. Спросите об этом у потомков тибетцев, чьи предки были в тибецком гулаге, или у наших детей войны, детей революции, детей перестройки.. .у всех было в той или иной степени несчастливое детство.





> так что перед тем, как принимать буддизм (православие, суфизм, даосизм, и тп), спросите себя:
> 
> -я вырос в полноценной, психически благополучной семье? мои родители были людьми адекватными, уважительными, уравновешенными, довольными собой и жизнью?
> 
> -мои родители относились ко мне с любовью, уважением и поддержкой? мне часто говорили, что меня любят?
> 
> -меня принимали и любили таким, какой я есть? мне не ставили условий, обозначая, что любовь и признание родителей надо заслужить (хорошими оценками, уборкой в своей комнате, послушностью и т.п.)?
> 
> -родители не применяли по отношению ко мне эмоциональный шантаж, неприятие, обиды, негативные сравнения с другими детьми и прочие манипуляции, не говоря уже о физическом или эмоциональном насилии?
> ...



Вы задавали эти же вопросы тибетцам\непальцам? 







> надо понимать, что, хоть буддизм и имеет прямое и непосредственное отношение к духовности, ожидать от его методов решения ваших психологических проблем - значит, создавать условия для глубоких разочарований и, возможно, ещё большего усугубления этих самых психологических проблем.


Расскажите это вашим тибетцам, которые пытаются решать психологические проблемы западного человека. Не, ну рили, приезжает чувак с аула, который всю жизнь якам хвосты крутил. Слезая с трапа самолета он уже психолог, ептать. 







> в особенности это касается методов Ваджраяны, в которой огромный акцент делается на взаимоотношениях духовного наставника и ученика. на текущий момент в тибетском буддизме есть примеры очень нездоровых взаимоотношений между западными последователями и учениками с их тибетскими учителями. на мой взгляд, во многом это получается как раз из-за неспособности людей невротического склада взвешенно подходить к оценке ситуаций и учителей, делая наблюдения и верные выводы из поведения тех или иных лам и Ринпоче.



А на мой взгляд, это получается не из-за "неспособности людей невротического склада взвешенно подходить к оценке ситуаций и учителей, делая наблюдения и верные выводы из поведения тех или иных лам и Ринпоче.", но из-за того, что ламы и ринпочи совершенно не умеют использовать новые для себя условия. И муштруют западных чуваков по тибецко-монастырскому лекалу. Давайте говорить проще - это горе-учителя.




> помимо этого, методы Ваджраяны, с их глубокими визуализациями, могут расшатать психику неуверенных, неуравновешенных людей, распалённую неоправданными или, зачастую, неосознанными ожиданиями  избавления от неуверенности, мнимой неполноценности, невероятных психических феноменов и быстрого просветления.


Расшатать могут, но эти Ваши "распаления" могут оказаться совершенно не теми, что у Вас в голове.

----------

Aion (02.01.2021), Alex (01.01.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (01.01.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2021)

----------


## Yagmort

Цхултрим, Ануруддха, Карма Дордже, не согласен с вами.


ну, а всем остальным, кто может наткнуться на этот топик, кто присматривается к буддизму или просто пытается разобраться в своих духовных запросах, лишь повторю ещё раз, что вплотную именно заниматься, - а не просто интересоваться, - буддизмом либо обращаться в любой другой религиозно-духовный путь, _на мой скромный взгляд_, стоит лишь тому, кто разобрался в своих детских психотравмах, если таковые имеются.

для того, чтобы помочь понять, имеются они или нет, выше я привёл ряд вопросов. многие люди думают, что проблемы детства закончились вместе с детством. психологи говорят, что это совсем не так.

ещё одним маркером являются ваши взаимоотношения с противоположным полом. если вы из раза в раз обнаруживаете себя в некомфортных для себя отношениях, где вас не уважают, вас не слышат, у вас нет определённости во взаимности чувств, и т.п., то такие отношения являются невротическими и это косвенно определяет вас - и вашего партнёра, кстати, тоже - как невротиков.

надо понимать, что в самом термине "невротик" нет ничего обидного. ребёнок является заложником психологического мира своих родителей, и если этот мир токсичный, то нет ничего удивительного в том, что ребёнок отравляется, пребывая в нём.

ещё одним важным моментом является базовое самообразование по вопросу того, что такое невроз и невротики. многие люди оперируют этими терминами, не понимая их сути.

невротик - это не синоним несчастного человека, хотя, естественно, такое часто идёт рука об руку. есть люди счастливые, есть несчастные, а в середине - несчастливые. невротик, если простыми словами, это человек, не любящий себя и, соответственно, других. это неумение любить, т.е. неумение целиком принимать себя и других такими, какие мы есть, без условий, типа: "люблю за то, что...", "полюблю, если...", "люблю потому, что...".
если вы затрудняетесь в понимании того, что такое любовь, в качестве подсказки можно использовать высказывание, которое приписывают ЕС Далай-Ламе: "любовь - это отсутствие осуждения".

к сожалению, большинство невротиков пытаются решить свои проблемы за счёт религии. в этом случае, высок риск того, что вы будете заниматься буддизмом в качестве самокомпенсации, в подсознательной попытке избавиться от заморочек, неудовлетворённости, тревожности и обрести психическое благополучие. может получиться, а, может, и нет.. если не получится, то тогда в буддизме вы, скорее всего, разочаруетесь и перейдёте в православие, в котором, в свою очередь, разочаруетесь тоже. и эти метания будут продолжаться до тех пор, пока к вам не придёт осознание того, что дело не в религиях или духовных путях, дело в ваших внутренних разногласиях и неуверенности в себе и зависимости от одобрения окружающих. устранение этих разногласий является очень важным этапом духовного роста, и тот факт, что этот этап официально не прописан в какой-либо религиозно-духовной канве, никак не умаляет его значения

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Соглашусь, что решать свои проблемы за счёт религии нужно с пониманием проблем и путей их решения. Буддизм хорошо решает только такую проблему как обусловленность самсарой, и практиковать буддизм разумно при наличии этой конкретной проблемы, а для решения других проблем лучше практиковать другие способы решения проблем.

А если говорить не о буддизме, а о некоем учении, согласно которому люди делятся на «невротиков» и «вротиков», и целью которого является научить всех «любить aka целиком принимать себя и других такими, какие мы есть без условий» и таким образом, из категории первых перейти в категорию вторых, то оно, очевидно, позволяет решить эту конкретную проблему. Правда, если невротик начинает прилагать усилия для того, чтобы стать вротиком, получается, он не принимает себя таким как он есть невротиком, то есть, не любит себя. И возникает закономерный вопрос — как может этот путь трансформации во вротика, путь нелюбви, научить любви и принятию? Так что — имхо — в топку Лабковского, читайте лучше Дзонгсара Кхьенце.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Цхултрим, Ануруддха, Карма Дордже, не согласен с вами.
> 
> 
> ну, а всем остальным, кто может наткнуться на этот топик, кто присматривается к буддизму или просто пытается разобраться в своих духовных запросах, лишь повторю ещё раз, что вплотную именно заниматься, - а не просто интересоваться, - буддизмом либо обращаться в любой другой религиозно-духовный путь, _на мой скромный взгляд_, стоит лишь тому, кто разобрался в своих детских психотравмах, если таковые имеются.




Я рипитну: Вы (лично Вы) спрашивали тибетцев про психотравмы? Они вообще понимают, что это такое? Понимали ли, до соприкосновения с Западным миром и его психоанализом? Намекну: в монастыре взрослые дяденьки.. и маленькие симпатичные мальчики.... об этом многое написато.. озадачьтесь вопросом: у этих маленьких симпатичных мальчиков было счастливое детство?





> для того, чтобы помочь понять, имеются они или нет, выше я привёл ряд вопросов. многие люди думают, что проблемы детства закончились вместе с детством. психологи говорят, что это совсем не так.


Так и я, невротик, говорю Вам, что проблемы не закончились.. и не начинались в детстве. Они начались задолго до. Где есть беспроблемные люди? Да даже некоторые Ринпоче, выращенные в тепличных условиях гнушаются о своем детстве. Как минимум - отрыв от родителей. А если взять в пример Калу Янгси.. то.. и еще чего похуже.






> ещё одним маркером являются ваши взаимоотношения с противоположным полом. если вы из раза в раз обнаруживаете себя в некомфортных для себя отношениях, где вас не уважают, вас не слышат, у вас нет определённости во взаимности чувств, и т.п., то такие отношения являются невротическими и это косвенно определяет вас - и вашего партнёра, кстати, тоже - как невротиков.



Ну и? Кому-то нравятся такие отношения, кому-то нет. Огурцы растут на навозной куче, кактусам комфортнее в щебенке. Кто хуже - огурцы или кактусы?





> надо понимать, что в самом термине "невротик" нет ничего обидного. ребёнок является заложником психологического мира своих родителей, и если этот мир токсичный, то нет ничего удивительного в том, что ребёнок отравляется, пребывая в нём.



Ага, именно поэтому, в священном тибете родители ногами запихивали ребенка в монастырь, не спрашивая - надо ему это или нет. Но однако же, дитятко адаптировалось в монастыре и в дальнейшем несло свет Дхармы в общественность. И я вновь рипитну: задайте вопрос приезжающм ламам\ринпочам про их счастливое детство. И только после прохождения Вашего квеста теста принимайте от них учения.






> ещё одним важным моментом является базовое самообразование по вопросу того, что такое невроз и невротики. многие люди оперируют этими терминами, не понимая их сути.
> 
> невротик - это не синоним несчастного человека, хотя, естественно, такое часто идёт рука об руку. есть люди счастливые, есть несчастные, а в середине - несчастливые. невротик, если простыми словами, это человек, не любящий себя и, соответственно, других. это неумение любить, т.е. неумение целиком принимать себя и других такими, какие мы есть, без условий, типа: "люблю за то, что...", "полюблю, если...", "люблю потому, что...".
> если вы затрудняетесь в понимании того, что такое любовь, в качестве подсказки можно использовать высказывание, которое приписывают ЕС Далай-Ламе: "любовь - это отсутствие осуждения".



Пока мы не Будды, мы любим "за что-то". Не только невротики, но все нормальные сансарные люди. Ибо в условиях сансары, бескорыстная любовь чревата усаживанием партнера на шею и дальнейшей на ней ездой. Ну, либо партнер пошлет Вас как неинтересную мямлечку.





> к сожалению, большинство невротиков пытаются решить свои проблемы за счёт религии. в этом случае, высок риск того, что вы будете заниматься буддизмом в качестве самокомпенсации, в подсознательной попытке избавиться от заморочек, неудовлетворённости, тревожности и обрести психическое благополучие. может получиться, а, может, и нет.. если не получится, то тогда в буддизме вы, скорее всего, разочаруетесь и перейдёте в православие, в котором, в свою очередь, разочаруетесь тоже. и эти метания будут продолжаться до тех пор, пока к вам не придёт осознание того, что дело не в религиях или духовных путях, дело в ваших внутренних разногласиях и неуверенности в себе и зависимости от одобрения окружающих.



Почему Вы пытаетесь убедить невротиков в том, что они не уверены в себе? Вы не думали, что невротикам (некоторым) просто в кайф иметь этот невротизм, не испытывая совершенно никаких с ним проблем?
Ваистену: придумай людям проблему, а потом займись ее решением.

----------


## Aion

> к сожалению, большинство невротиков пытаются решить свои проблемы за счёт религии.


К счастью, невроз - необходимое условие пути к выздоровлению, ведь религии изначально - это великие психотерапевтические системы. Тому, кто считает себя белым и пушистым (психотику), учение Будды ничем помочь не сможет...

----------


## Сингон

Нет никаких неврозов. Это устаревший термин. Обновите свои прошивки. 

Есть напряжения, стрессы и психотравмы, расстройства.

Воспринимать невроз как постоянное состояние человека пережившего травму, значит не понимать и не знать поведение психики человека.

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Здравствуйте! Нашёл случайно в поисковике данный топик. И решил зарегистрироваться. 7 лет болею психическим расстройством. Лежал два раза в ПНД. Поставили диагноз: "шизотипическое расстройство". Хотя за весь период считал что у меня ГТР (генерализированное тревожное расстройство). Меня беспокоят приступы страха, сильной тревоги (боли в солнечном сплетении), бессонница, навязчивые мысли, ритуалы. В общем весь спектр ужасов псих. расстройств.

Ещё до болезни увлёкся философией буддизма. Но не практиковал. Когда боли стали невыносимыми - решил заняться медитацией. Классическая медитация на дыхании. Сначала всё было сложно, практика мне давалась с трудом. Однако вскоре я заметил улучшение своего состояния. Развилась концентрация внимания, некоторые даже мистические моменты (от перечисления которых я, пожалуй, воздержусь). Я мог медитировать даже стоя и ничего мне не мешало.

В результате практики - боли прошли на полгода. И я как-то запустил занятие медитацией. А вскоре вовсе разучился медитировать. И тут болезнь поступью подкралась незаметно и у меня развилось ОКР. Я стал привязываться к вещам (расположение предметов на столе, вечная перепроверка наличия документов, вещей). Дошло до безумия. Я начал постоянно мыть ноги, руки и все части тела. Мне стало тяжело отвязываться от навязчивых мыслей. И родных я задалбывал глупыми вечно повторяющимися вопросами. Я их переспрашивал и тем больше расстраивал. Короче, я начал заниматься счетоводством. Постоянно считал, сколько я помою руку и т.д. Сколько раз я выпью воды. В общем безумие полнейшее, мешающее мне жить.

Возобновил медитацию. Но пока результата никакого. Хотя практикую уже около 4-х лет. Мне кажется суть в биохимии мозга, а медитация поможет только здоровым людям.

Много было надежд на выздоровление и буддизм как последний шанс на спасение. Однако это мне не помогло. Увы. Скорее всего это на всю жизнь. Как дальше жить не знаю. Работать не могу, без лекарств не сплю. Даже с лекарствами сон не всегда качественный. Иногда даже употребляю двойную дозу нейролептиков чтобы банально отрубиться.

----------

Aion (05.01.2021), Ersh (09.01.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Здравствуйте! Нашёл случайно в поисковике данный топик. И решил зарегистрироваться. 7 лет болею психическим расстройством. Лежал два раза в ПНД. Поставили диагноз: "шизотипическое расстройство". Хотя за весь период считал что у меня ГТР (генерализированное тревожное расстройство). Меня беспокоят приступы страха, сильной тревоги (боли в солнечном сплетении), бессонница, навязчивые мысли, ритуалы. В общем весь спектр ужасов псих. расстройств...............
> 
> Как дальше жить не знаю. Работать не могу, без лекарств не сплю. Даже с лекарствами сон не всегда качественный. Иногда даже употребляю двойную дозу нейролептиков чтобы банально отрубиться.



Добрый день, Дмитрий.
Разрешите полюбопытствовать, когда Вы медитировали, имели ли место следующие моменты:

- сосредоточение в области груди (на семенных слогах, символах, лучах добра и прочем... или когда делали медитацию на дыхании, мб бОльшая фиксация на дыхании была в области груди?)
- практиковали ли какие либо визуализации божеств, каналов, чакр?
- брали ли под особый контроль какие-то свои качества, чтобы подогнать их под философию буддизма?
- не переувлеклись ли идеей сострадания?
- не переусердствовали ли со скорейшим выходом из сансары? (это может стать крутейшей навязчивой идеей, сопровождаемой страхами по поводу того, что делаешь что-то неправильно и в нирвану не пустят )

Я это спрашиваю, потому что данные вещи ... они какбэ очень способствуют уходу в себя, вовнутрь, способствуют если хотите - "зацикленности" на себе. Особенно у людей склонных к навязчивым идеям. 

Ну и главное - люди разные и методы разные. Если Вы натура более динамичная, или, скажем, более "внешне-ориентированная",  то мб попробовать сосредоточиться только на физике, например заняться Хатха Йогой.
Именно хатхой, а не бешенными тибетскими трулкхорами. 

Попробуйте сходить на форум натхов (буддисты и натхи - братья навек))) https://forum.dharmanathi.ru/
Или самостоятельно посмотрите на этот комплекс https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu45DCHZ_7I который они выложили, попробуйте.. .а потом задайте им вопросы. Благо дело Йоги Матсьендранатх самолично присутствует на форуме. И другие учителя этой линии. 


И наверное, в Вашем случае, лучше пока не заниматься внутренней работой с пранаямами, визуализациями и прочим. Не грузите мозг, дайте ему расслабиться на годик-другой, не обременяйте его хфилософиями и визуализациями. 
Натренируйте пока гибкость, покайфуйте от асан, почувствуйте свое тело, глядишь первым плодом будет возвращение уверенности в себе. А дальше уже видно будет. И придет понимание, что делали правильно, а что  - нет. Но для этого нужно отдохнуть, чтобы со свежей головой оглянуться назад  и как-то по-другому скорректировать практику, поняв себя "того" и себя "нынешнего". Будет с чем сравнивать. Опыт без шишек невозможен) И это даже круто, что опыт есть, у многих его вообще не было, так и сидят на том же месте с которого стартанули в буддизм.


Ах, да! Не забывайте про наш родной живительный пофигизм. Ну и алкоголь изредка, тоже дело полезное, чтобы не загонять себя в идеалы чистоты и святости, которые тоже могут стать навязчивой идеей.
У Вас все получится!

----------


## Aion

> Воспринимать невроз как постоянное состояние человека пережившего травму, значит не понимать и не знать поведение психики человека.


Имеете невротический опыт? Вопрос риторический.

----------


## Aion

> Мне кажется суть в биохимии мозга, а медитация поможет только здоровым людям.


Привет, тёзка! Прибежище примите, и будет вам счастье! Буддизм - не философия, а психотерапевтическая система. И чтобы она сработала, надо "перейти Рубикон" и снять на хрен с себя все маски. Да, больно будет, но сразу поймёте, мужик вы или нечто иное) Честно говоря, у нас здесь нет здоровых. Все лечимся Дхармой. Намасте!

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Спасибо что откликнулись. По сути как я уже говорил болезнь развилась задолго до занятиями медитацией. Я не занимался эзотерикой, а чисто классическая концентрация на дыхании. Помогло, но временно. Хотя в инете читал исповедь одного паренька. Так он вроде вылечился. Тут всё зависит ещё от самого уровня запущенности болезни.

Тяжело переносить боли. Алкоголь спасает, хорошо расслабляет. Но увы - ненадолго. Что дальше делать не знаю. Главное с собой ничего не сделать. В голове сплошная каша.

Спасибо всем за добрые слова.

----------

Aion (05.01.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Вообще всю жизнь занимался спортом. Кроме усталости и разбитости ничего не чувствую. Если проблема в умственных конструкциях, то никакая физуха не поможет.

Ну, надо держать хвост пистолетом. Буду продолжать медитацию.

Сорри, за оффтоп. Скажите пожалуйста, уважаемые буддисты, можно ли остановить сердце за несколько минут? Опытные практики медитации. 

Вот небольшой ролик, но думаю постанова. Скорее всего люди уходящие в нирвану медитируют по несколько месяцев?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3yVttaOXos

----------


## Aion

> Скорее всего люди уходящие в нирвану медитируют по несколько месяцев?


С безначальных времён медитируют...

----------


## ТаТая

Дмитрий, спасибо большое, что поделились своей историей

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Вообще всю жизнь занимался спортом. Кроме усталости и разбитости ничего не чувствую. Если проблема в умственных конструкциях, то никакая физуха не поможет.
> 
> Ну, надо держать хвост пистолетом. Буду продолжать медитацию.
> 
> Сорри, за оффтоп. Скажите пожалуйста, уважаемые буддисты, можно ли остановить сердце за несколько минут? Опытные практики медитации. 
> 
> Вот небольшой ролик, но думаю постанова. Скорее всего люди уходящие в нирвану медитируют по несколько месяцев?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3yVttaOXos


Остановка сердца ничего не даст, кроме нового влагалища из которого Вы вылупитесь..... и не факт, что из человеческого. Боритесь! Вы ничего не теряете. Пейте таблетки и отдыхайте в том, что нравится.
Остановка сердца - это унылый суисайд, это не нирвана.
У Вас человеческое тело, самое драгоценное! Юзайте его на максимум. Помереть всегда успеется. А вот родиться собакой на помойке в следствии суисайда.. эт запросто.
Я этих собак в селе вижу каждый год по зиме. ... голодают, мерзнут, плодятся, не несут ни за что ответственности.. потом их стреляют, травят, кормят хлебом со стекловатой... ну нахрена Вам такой удел? Вы хотите помереть от боли в желудке при переваривании стекловаты? Люди Вам не помогут в собачьем воплощении, люди черствые, поэтому уповать не на что и не на кого. 
Вам дана почва для развития, попробуйте хотя бы ее удобрить, а не свешивать ножки.

----------

Dio-Deni (06.01.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (06.01.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Так я думал просветлённые так и уходят в нирвану? После полнейшего угасания. Или я ошибаюсь? Как правильно покинуть тело и уйти в ниббану?

Я всегда полагал что Нирвана это смерть? Или можно уйти в это состояние, не умерев?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Так я думал просветлённые так и уходят в нирвану? После полнейшего угасания. Или я ошибаюсь? Как правильно покинуть тело и уйти в ниббану?
> 
> Я всегда полагал что Нирвана это смерть? Или можно уйти в это состояние, не умерев?


Нирвана - это не конечный пункт, это состояние. Если бы освобождение достигалось смертью, то на кой чорт вообще что-то делать, если можно просто помереть?

----------

Ersh (09.01.2021), Vega (09.01.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Я всегда полагал что Нирвана это смерть?


Первые два слова уточните, пожалуйста)

----------

Хотсан (15.02.2021)

----------


## Vega

10 генваря сего года состоится диалог ЕСДЛ и Греты Тунберг.

Поможет ли это психически нездоровому подростку?

----------


## Ersh

Да уж, перед биохимией медитация пасует.

----------


## Гишера

> 10 генваря сего года состоится диалог ЕСДЛ и Греты Тунберг.
> 
> Поможет ли это психически нездоровому подростку?


Почему вы считаете что ей нужна помощь?

----------


## Aion

> Почему вы считаете что ей нужна помощь?


Его Святейшество помогает в любом случае.

----------


## Селя

Развитие непривязанности к вещам хорошо для профилактики силлогомании (тоже психическое расстройство).

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Короче, что тут сказать. Буддизм к сожалению при психических расстройствах вряд ли поможет. Говорят наоборот может даже усугубить и без того ужасную ситуацию.

----------


## Aion

> Короче, что тут сказать. Буддизм к сожалению при психических расстройствах вряд ли поможет. Говорят наоборот может даже усугубить и без того ужасную ситуацию.


Если буддизм не поможет, вряд ли поможет и психотерапия...

----------


## ТаТая

Казалось бы, почему бы буддизму не помочь?
В действительности, многие говорят о том, что не практиковать визуализацию, к примеру, потому как состояние может ухудшиться. Так ведь и правда же, временами ухудшается.

----------


## Aion

> Казалось бы, почему бы буддизму не помочь?
> В действительности, многие говорят о том, что не практиковать визуализацию, к примеру, потому как состояние может ухудшиться. Так ведь и правда же, временами ухудшается.


Очень странно, ведь буддийские практики направлены в первую очередь на исцеление психики. См., например:
Найданова Софья Минжировна
Буддийские практики как духовный способ лечения в тибетской медицине

----------

ТаТая (21.01.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Нет никаких научных подтверждений что религия может заменить лекарства, а уж тем более вылечить больного. Про такие тяжёлые заболевания как шизофрения я вообще молчу.

Более того общался с буддийскими монахами. И ни один не сказал мне что, медитация может вылечить. Тогда зачем нужен буддизм? Если исцеления не добиться.

Глотай волшебные пилюли и отупей от нейролептиков. Вот такая судьба.

----------


## Aion

> Тогда зачем нужен буддизм? Если исцеления не добиться.


Если исцеления не добились, значит в прошлых рождениях надо было меньше косячить...

----------


## ТаТая

Часто проблемы с самоощущением возникают при столкновении с какими-то религиозными откровениями. В моем случае - я немножко радуюсь, что есть изменения, неважно - какие. Для меня это значит, что есть движение, а значит и Путь. Хотя, конечно, бывает оч тяжело

----------

Aion (21.01.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Б

> Если исцеления не добились, значит в прошлых рождениях надо было меньше косячить...


Надо медитировать. Что остаётся делать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Железная логика. А может вам надо было меньше косячить? Чтобы не городить бред. Никаких научных доказательств о перерождении нет и в помине. Хватит уже пороть тупую эзотерическую чушь. Вечно ищете оправдания. Всё дело в карме, бла бла бла.


На том свете научные доказательства превращаются, превращаются научные доказательства... 
Ну вы, надеюсь, поняли)



Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Дмитрий Б

...

----------


## Алик

> Нет никаких научных подтверждений что религия может заменить лекарства, а уж тем более вылечить больного. Про такие тяжёлые заболевания как шизофрения я вообще молчу.
> 
> Более того общался с буддийскими монахами. И ни один не сказал мне что, медитация может вылечить. Тогда зачем нужен буддизм? Если исцеления не добиться.
> 
> Глотай волшебные пилюли и отупей от нейролептиков. Вот такая судьба.


Практики разные, и монахи тоже. Вот в дзен-буддизме есть практика сикантадза - просто сидение. Без концентрации на чем-либо. 
Если у человека что-то болит, то наилучшим лечением будет оставить это что-то в покое на время, нужное для восстановления ( если орган ещё не окончательно убит лекарствами с кучей побочек и депрессией). Сикантадза оставляет в покое рассудок. И он в состоянии сам восстановиться. 
Вот, полюбопытствуйте : https://zen-do.ru/texts/131-shikantaza

----------

Евгений по (16.02.2021)

----------


## Иван Сергеев

Шизофрения бывает разная. В том числе, бывает такая, что возникает из-за генетических факторов (вроде как главенствующая сейчас теория), развивается с детства (продромальный период). Ребенок и подросток с таким заболеванием отличается от других детей. Затем в 20-28 лет (как правило) возникает дебют шизофрении (у молодых людей), а у женщин в 26-32.
Бывает такая, что возникает от неправильной практики, а иногда, может быть, является её никак не обходимым препятствием. Смотря что практикуете.
Разговаривал с человеком, он считает что у него развито чистое видение, которое он применяет по желанию. В момент "видения" он слышит голос, который сообщает ему о том, что он желает видеть и он этому верит. К сожалению, как известно, голоса  - это галлюцинации, возникающие в том числе из-за шизофрении. Но вроде как его это не сильно беспокоит, объяснить ему это почти нереально. Так и живет со своей вялотекущей шизофренией (устаревший термин, но тут подходит), замыкаясь в своем мире из-за неправильного понимания учения, призванного освобождать.

Прогноз у врожденной шизофрении негативный, а у приобретенной вроде как получше. Если с ослиным упрямством не продолжать делать то, что к болезни привело.

----------


## Хотсан

> замыкаясь в своем мире из-за неправильного понимания учения, призванного освобождать.


Cчитаете это основной причиной?

----------


## Гишера

Привычка и умение критически рассматривать каждую мысль, особенно навязчивую, может помочь. Ее причины, момент возникновения, цели. В буддизме есть такие техники, но в общем это не специфически буддийская тема.

----------


## Хольгер

Коротко: буддизм может не помочь избавится от психического заболевания, но буддийское прибежище может спасти жизнь. 

У меня "всего лишь" депрессия и, рассматривая на большом отрезке времени, состояние с годами ухудшается.
У меня самочувствие зависит не от практики, а от того, работают ли таблетки.

Когда я встречался с новичками в БЦ, сразу говорил, что психические заболевания, эпилепсия являются противопоказанием.
Также я сворачиваю тему, общаясь с верующими людьми. Я как-то объяснял одной особе, почему не могу с ней венчаться и минут 15 говорил о христианстве. В результате она сняла и выбросила нательный крест, результат разговора мне очень не понравился, крест я подобрал. 
Став буддистом, человек может веру потерять, потом утратить буддийское Прибежище, а назад ему возвращаться-то некуда...

Ваджраяна, опасна для жизни, здоровья и социального благополучия. Потому что она совсем не об этом.
Вообще, не вижу смысла человеку приходить в тибетский буддизм, если он не прошёл через тяжёлый мировоззренческий кризис. Про не тибетский буддизм говорить не могу, потому что никогда не был там.

Вот годами читаешь - человек постит фото, где он со своим престижным джипом, со своими престижными учителями. Потом разоряется - вооот, практика заработала. 
Стабильно существуя в социуме, человек, придя в религию, может потерять всё, но не факт, что станет счастливей в этой жизни. 

"Кризис веры", конфликт со своей же собственной организацией - могут сопутствовать усердной практике.
 Смотрю на соседей - в РПЦ нормальных попов выжимают, того же Кураева сначала запретили в служении, а теперь и вовсе извергли из сана. Хоть и говорил он про буддизм всякие враки, но, думаю, человек стоящий. 
Запретили в служении и Киберпопа, один из лучших проповедников РПЦ на YouTube. 
У протестантов та же фигня, знаю ситуацию изнутри. 
И такая фигня может произойти в буддийском центре, отрицательный отбор. Самые активные, агрессивные и неадекватные выдавливают нормальных людей и мало кто с этим может справиться.
 Часто, после конфликта с Cангхой, люди теряют буддийское Прибежище, начинают плохо говорить о своих коренных учителях. Смотрю на это и думаю, лучше бы человек ничего не знал о Ваджраяне.

Люди приходят в БЦ, но то, что им нужно, находится не в буддийском центре, а в кабинете психолога и психиатра.

 Вот приходит человек молодым в буддизм, денег нет, проблемы с социализацией, часто - серьёзные конфликты с родителями. 
Нужны чувство принадлежности к группе единомышленников, новые друзья. Потом потихоньку жизнь налаживается, встаёт человек на ноги и забрасывает Дхарму. И в случае с Ваджраяной, думаю, это очень нехорошо.

----------

Алик (22.02.2021)

----------


## Хольгер

> Возобновил медитацию. Но пока результата никакого. Хотя практикую уже около 4-х лет. Мне кажется суть в биохимии мозга, а медитация поможет только здоровым людям.
> 
> Много было надежд на выздоровление и буддизм как последний шанс на спасение. Однако это мне не помогло. Увы. Скорее всего это на всю жизнь. Как дальше жить не знаю. Работать не могу, без лекарств не сплю. Даже с лекарствами сон не всегда качественный. Иногда даже употребляю двойную дозу нейролептиков чтобы банально отрубиться.


К чёрту приватность.

 Расскажу свою историю.
У меня тяжелая депрессия с полной потерей трудоспособности.

С детства хорошо соображал, читал взрослые книги про науку, классный руководитель дала кличку "Профессор". От людей бежал в чтение книг, компьютеры, когда окончил школу, смог поступить на матфак (половина абитуриентов сдала экзамен на двойки)
С выбором ошибся, от учёбы "мозг больной свело". Не только у меня - мои институтские друзья переводились, некоторые одногруппники просто ушли в никуда со второго месяца учебы. 

С грехом пополам сдал первый семестр, ну а по весне заболел обычной простудой. Да так и не выздоровел с тех пор. Больше двадцати лет температура тела 37.2 -3 7.5 Появилась слабость, нарушения памяти, полностью пропали способности заниматься математикой, изначально невеликие. С тех пор шибко умным себя не считаю.  Да, "Шариков и сейчас еще говорит, но всё меньше и меньше". Ещё несколько лет назад, когда еще смотрел Что? Где? Когда? мог взять вопросы, ответы на которые не знает не только команда за столом, но весь клуб (когда брали "помощь клуба"), или знал ответ или догадался, но то такое...
Врачи ничего, кроме депрессии не нашли.
И решил я самовыпилиться, шёл к врачу, получал рецепт, лекарства не пил, покупал и копил.

До этого был на тренинге, на котором была типа "медитация". Такая визуализация в трансовом состоянии. Это вроде как расслабляющая приятная техника, у всех остальных так и было, а у меня пошли перед закрытыми глазами картинки с трансперсональным материалом - "умер" я, видел картинки с предыдущими смертями - смерть от копья, утонул в воде. Дальше движение вверх по спирали к свету. 
После этого чувствовал себя совершенно разобранным на части. Тренер был опытный, знал, что такое бывает с некоторыми, также смог меня привести в божеский вид (дал ресурс).

Сделал себе пометку "разобраться с этой вашей медитацией", причём было ощущение, что за этим идти нужно только к буддистам.
Попал в московский БЦ. Потом в соседний областной центр приехал Лама Оле с лекцией. Произвёл очень сильное впечатление, но я ещё не понял, что стал буддистом. Сразу после лекции, с мыслью "есть ли Бог, нет его, в моей жизни христианство не работает" веру в Бога потерял навсегда (до этого был внеконфессиональным христианином). 

Ну и ещё через год, когда стало совсем плохо, вдруг узнал, что у нас будет курс Пховы. У моего ламы есть способность оказываться рядом, когда мне нужно с ним встретится в критической ситуации. Он и на мои письма отвечает очень быстро.
Курс Пховы прошел не в соседнем областном центре, а прямо в моем городе, в нескольких сотнях метрах от дома, где я когда-то жил, короче, было не отвертеться :) и, заплатив за курс деньги из пособия по безработице, я получил Пхову. 
На Пхове было очень плохо, во время медитаций у меня депрессия усиливается. Думал, буду единственным, кто не получит знак Пховы :)
 Во время получения лунга в медитации увидел какого-то демона, подумал, что ох, недобрый знак. Получив листок, который вручают получившим буддийское прибежище, я узнал того "демона". Конечно же, это был Махакала.

Итак, знак был получен. 
Но таблетки я продолжал собирать. Пил в то время я алпрозалам (Xanax), он вызывает сильную сонливость. Если принял таблетку и при этом не выспался - заснешь где угодно, хоть сидя в транспорте. Я выпил ~40 таких таблеток, плюс одну или две пачки Феназепама (сейчас уже не помню), эти оба препарата - бензодиазепины, такая доза должна была вызвать угнетение дыхательного центра и остановку дыхания. Всё делал по-взрослому :) , упаковки выкинул, чтобы было непонятно, какой нужен антидот.
Но я и перед смертью буддистом быть не перестал, было ощущение, что с Дхармой всё Ок, это лишь у меня неполадки с телом. Понимал, что как буддист жёстко косячу, звонил на горячую линию психологической помощи, не помогло.
На прощание прочитал текст нашей Пховы Лонгчен Ньингтиг. 
Проснулся я через 4 часа, возбуждённый. Такого не может быть и не бывает, спрашивал врачей – разводят руками. Ни в какую больницу с комой я не попал, в тот день был в БЦ и рассказал о произошедшем, что было большой ошибкой.

Сейчас состояние хуже, чем тогда. 7 лет не работаю, могу сутки ничего не есть, потому что «лень» даже пакетик чая заварить или выпить немного воды. Из дома выхожу только еды купить, да и то, сутки поголодаю лучше, чем выйду из дома.
Написать что-то в интернете возможно лишь когда чуть лучше себя чувствуешь, как сейчас.

Сейчас неблагоприятный период по самоубийству в моем гороскопе, плющит.
Так что, даже делая "Три света" (краткая гуру-йога 16 Кармапы) всесте с моим ламой по прямой онлайн-трансляции, думаю о самовыпиле или на онлайн-тренинге по постановке целей, думаю всё о той же цели. :))
Если что, останусь в виде букв на буддийском форуме. :)

Сейчас по всему миру эпидемия депрессии, прогнозы говорят, что это заболевание очень скоро  выйдет на первое место как причина потери трудоспособности.  Причин никто не знает, даже приблизительно. 
Лечат по проверенным методикам из средневековья: клистир не помог, сделаем кровопускание. 
Тупо перебор препаратов и их комбинация. Механизм действия антидепрессантов не известен, описания механизма действия в инструкциях могут начинатся со слов "по-видимому, воздействует на такие-то рецепторы, повышает концентрацию бла-бла-бла."
Некоторые из психологов и психиатров, которые мне помогали,  своей депрессии не одолели и  пьют антидепрессанты годами.
В моём случае самым эффективным антидепрессантом, на порядок эффективнее остальных, оказался, смешно сказать, красный мухомор. Благо, что в России он легален и более того, каким-то немыслимым образом попал в список официально одобренных БАД. 

Таким образом, буддист может не избавиться от психического заболевания даже за десятки лет. 
К тому же само это заболевание препятствует практике и само по себе противопоказано. У меня "расстройство лунга", только оно возникло не в следствие практики,  как это бывает, а ещё до того как. 

Про шизофрению и говорить не приходится.
В буддизме считается благоприятным знаком умереть во время посвящения, знал одного человека из ДО с таким диагнозом,  на закрытом посвящении с небольшим количеством  участников , как только мероприятие закончилось, он таки умудрился дать дуба у ног учителя (не ННР), думаю, у него всё в порядке теперь.  Так что да, таки буддизм помогает :))

----------

Alex (20.02.2021), Tobias Rieper (21.02.2021), Алик (22.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

Из помощи с расстройствами (незначительное  отклонение у знакомого) - дзен практика «Йонг мэн джон джинг» 8 месяцев в ретрите, с Мастером Дзен в небольшой группе. По крайней мере не слышал, что он выпадал уже лет 30. Может научился контролировать процесс. Но приземлили хорошо. 
Бесконтрольность, совмещение буддийских практик с чем-то своим, привнесение каких-то своих экспериментальных непоняток - плачевно для людей восприимчивых. 
Ошибка многих на больших скоплениях считать приехавшего учителя своим наставником. 
Если брать буддийскую литературу, то учитель взял психически больного родственника сопроводить в соседнюю деревню в Тибете. Они шли и он его обучал длительный период. Вместо недели они шли несколько месяцев. Скорее всего это книга «Блистательное величие» тулку Ургьен Ринпоче. 
Тесный контакт, постоянный контроль знающего мастера может принести результат. 
Но тут мы предоставлены сами себе, кто как может, особенно на начальном этапе. 
Может еще и поэтому Миларепа таскал камни и строил дома, занимаясь тяжелым физическим трудом, что бы убрать дисбаланс тела и ума, под постоянным контролем Марпы.

Тем не менее учитель дхармы, сказали, ушел из-за расстройств психики.

----------


## Yagmort

сорри за оффтопик, но.. 


> ...Может еще и поэтому Миларепа таскал камни и строил дома, занимаясь тяжелым физическим трудом...


опять это..
друзья, намтар Миларепы, написанный Цанг-Йон Херукой, не соответствует более ранним версиям и является по большей части вымыслом. более подробно об этом у Питера Робертса и Эндрю Квинтмэна.
по самой ранней из известных биографий Миларепы, записанной со слов Гамбопы, у Марпы с Миларепой было всё в порядке, и башен он никаких не строил. это поздняя "креативная драматизация" событий.

----------

Aion (22.02.2021), Alex (22.02.2021), Tobias Rieper (22.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> сорри за оффтопик, но.. 
> опять это..
> друзья, намтар Миларепы, написанный Цанг-Йон Херукой, не соответствует более ранним версиям и является по большей части вымыслом. более подробно об этом у Питера Робертса и Эндрю Квинтмэна.
> по самой ранней из известных биографий Миларепы, записанной со слов Гамбопы, у Марпы с Миларепой было всё в порядке, и башен он никаких не строил. это поздняя "креативная драматизация" событий.





> Его учитель Марпа подвергает его тяжелейшим испытаниям для искупления его кармы. Пройдя искус и выдержав все испытания, он ступает на путь света и достигает, как сказано в книге, «величайшего из всех благ, какие могут выпасть на долю смертного».


Жизнеописание, называемое по-тибетски «Джецюн-Кахбум», или «Житие Джецюна-Миларепы», написанное *учеником Миларепы Речунгом* и переведенное на английский язык ламой Кази Дава-Самдупом.



> Речунг был пастухом, когда узнал про Миларепу и стал его учеником. Он заболел проказой и направился лечиться в Индию, его учителем в Индии был Балачандра, который помог Речунгу выучиться и дал много наставлений. Речунг учился также у других учеников Марпы и Наропы, и у сына Марпы, Дарма-Доде. Миларепа очень любил Речунга, пел ему свои песни и учил йоге. Иногда Речунг пытался соревноваться с Миларепой, но учитель его всегда побеждал. Один раз Миларепа сжёг все книги по чёрной магии, которые привёз Речунг из Индии, считая их бесполезными, но оставил книги по буддизму.
> Речунг стал первым биографом Миларепы, записывая за ним также его рассказы, песни и поучения.Среди всех учеников школы Миларепы Речунг занимал лидирующее положение, и вместе с Гампопой давал наставление первому Кармапе, Дюсум Кхьенпа, основателю линии Карма Кагью. В то время как Гампопа как монах занимался укреплением монастырской традиции, в линиях передачи, идущих от Речунга, преобладает йога индийских мастеров, полученная через Миларепу. Поэтому Речунга называли также младшим Миларепой.
> 
> Он был также тертоном, открывшим терма Гуру Ринпоче (Падмсамбхавы). Ученик Речунга Гьялва Еьянг Цангпа передал учение йогине Мачик Онгьё в XII веке. Эта линия передачи продолжается до настоящего времени, её сохранил Чанглинг Тулку Ринпоче, и она передаётся далее в качестве Северных Драгоценностей в рамках школы ньингма
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Речунг

----------

Aion (22.02.2021), Владимир Николаевич (22.02.2021)

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Его учитель Марпа подвергает его тяжелейшим испытаниям для искупления его кармы. Пройдя искус и выдержав все испытания, он ступает на путь света и достигает, как сказано в книге, «величайшего из всех благ, какие могут выпасть на долю смертного»..

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Так можно прийти к тому, что вообще никакого Миларепы не было или был но больше  никаких фактов его жизни кроме "был" неизвестно, так как все жизнеописания Джецюна принято датировать веками позже описанных событий.

о-оо наш тёмный чёрных век постмодернизма с его новыми кумирами да идолами нигилизма, новым святым языком и новых публикаторов пророков,   век разрушения традиций и забвения сути

----------

Olle (22.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> 


Ранний английский перевод (наверное 1928г.), затем такой же ранний русский.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Так можно прийти к тому, что вообще никакого Миларепы не было или был но больше  никаких фактов его жизни кроме "был" неизвестно, так как все жизнеописания Джецюна принято датировать веками позже описанных событий.
> 
> о-оо наш тёмный чёрных век постмодернизма с его новыми кумирами да идолами нигилизма, новым святым языком и новых публикаторов пророков,   век разрушения традиций и забвения сути


А почему Вам не нравится Миларепа без красивых биографий? Ну был такой, позеленел, просветлился... мало ли йогинов на тибетчине. Без биографии хуже практикуется?
Я вот принимаю для себя, что возможно, половина (а мб и больше) баек про Падмасамбхаву выдумано. И Уддияна возможно не была такой роскошной как ее описывают с молочными реками и кисельными берегами. И Падмасамбхава, возможно, выглядел как-то так 



Но вроде практикуется норм)

----------


## Olle

> А почему Вам не нравится Миларепа без красивых биографий? Ну был такой, позеленел, просветлился... мало ли йогинов на тибетчине. Без биографии хуже практикуется?
> Я вот принимаю для себя, что возможно, половина (а мб и больше) баек про Падмасамбхаву выдумано. И Уддияна возможно не была такой роскошной как ее описывают с молочными реками и кисельными берегами. И Падмасамбхава, возможно, выглядел как-то так 
> Но вроде практикуется норм)


Какое семя такой и плод.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Какое семя такой и плод.


ээмммм... Каков поп таков и приход. Ваша очередь..

----------

Alex (22.02.2021), Olle (22.02.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А почему Вам не нравится Миларепа без красивых биографий? Ну был такой, позеленел, просветлился... мало ли йогинов на тибетчине. Без биографии хуже практикуется?
> )


зелёный аскет йогин медитирующий по пещерам - конечно же всем нравиться, вне сомненья. круть же

А вот чем и почему не понравился Человек(Мила) трудяга строящий горскую семейную башню, с мозолями на руках, с потёртой от таскания камней потной спиной ...
Вот это вот вопрос поинтересней

----------


## Olle

> ээмммм... Каков поп таков и приход. Ваша очередь..


Видимо, сказывается привычка плоды да ягоды собирать.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Видимо, сказывается привычка плоды да ягоды собирать.


Любишь кататься, люби и саночки возить. Ваша очередь..

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> зелёный аскет йогин медитирующий по пещерам - конечно же всем нравиться, вне сомненья. круть же
> 
> А вот чем и почему не понравился Человек(Мила) трудяга строящий горскую семейную башню, с мозолями на руках, с потёртой от таскания камней потной спиной ...
> Вот это вот вопрос поинтересней


Мне, что то, что другое - норм. Пусть он хоть вагоны разгружал за миску крапивного супа.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мне, что то, что другое - норм. Пусть он хоть вагоны разгружал за миску крапивного супа.


ну Вам и поведение Марпы, который не только переводчик, но и горский фермер был - норм

а вот кому-то надо и это вырезать, ... ну ведь не вписывается такое поведение в правильный образ тичера
не соответствует современным тенденциям в обществе

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> ну Вам и поведение Марпы, который не только переводчик, но и горский фермер был - норм
> 
> а вот кому-то надо и это вырезать, ... ну ведь не вписывается такое поведение в образ тичера
> не соответствует современным тенденциям в обществе


Это да. А что с ними делать? Писать письмо председателю - не вариант. Он же им и привил эти идеи. 
Из ваджраянского комсомола их тоже не выгонят. 

Видимо да, остается только контрпропаганда, диверсии,... налеты..

----------


## Aion

> Ваша очередь..


Только Кармапа Ченно! 
Только хардкор!

----------


## Росиник

> Только хардкор!


Игги, конечно,  славный херука.
Но мне как-то ближе вот такие дакини.



Кстати, всю эту психическую хандру на раз снимают))

----------


## Aion

> Но мне как-то ближе вот такие дакини.
> Кстати, всю эту психическую хандру на раз снимают))


Дык, она на раз и возвращается...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Дык, она на раз и возвращается...


Врачи в таких случаях говорят: «что вы хотите, возраст».

----------


## Aion

> Врачи в таких случаях говорят: «что вы хотите, возраст».


"Врачи" в бардо жизни остались...

----------


## Гишера

> Игги, конечно,  славный херука.
> Но мне как-то ближе вот такие дакини.
> 
> 
> 
> Кстати, всю эту психическую хандру на раз снимают))


А зачем вам тогда буддизм, если просмотра эротических картинок/секса хватает для внутренней гармонии?)

----------


## Olle

> "Врачи" в бардо жизни остались...


Хотя мне знакомые и говорят, что в твоих дзеновских фразах ничего не понять, но я ничего не понял о чем Вы.

----------


## Aion

> Хотя мне знакомые и говорят, что в твоих дзеновских фразах ничего не понять, но я ничего не понял о чем Вы.





> Врачи в таких случаях говорят: «что вы хотите, возраст».


Уточните, пожалуйста, о каких случаях речь.

----------


## Olle

> Уточните, пожалуйста, о каких случаях речь.


Они (врачи) говорят это почти во всех случаях обращения к ним, после 40 лет.
Повторюсь: "Что вы хотите - возраст".

----------


## Алик

> Коротко: буддизм может не помочь избавится от психического заболевания, но буддийское прибежище может спасти жизнь. 
> 
> У меня "всего лишь" депрессия и, рассматривая на большом отрезке времени, состояние с годами ухудшается.
> У меня самочувствие зависит не от практики, а от того, работают ли таблетки.
> 
> ,


Здравствуйте. Лет пять назад перенёс в лёгкой форме депрессию. Спросил у Учителя школы Кван Ум Мастера дхармы Олега Шука, как её пережить. Ниже наш диалог :
-Здравствуйте, Олег!
Подскажите пожалуйста, как справиться с депрессией . Накрыло с головой, хоть в петлю лезь. Медитация не помогает.
После таблеток вообще ничего уже не хочется. Мы с Вами ровесники, может у Вас есть опыт , как с этим справиться. Думал,  что после 7 лет ежедневной практики это меня не коснётся, но не тут-то было.

- nu eto byvajet.jessli depresija to nuzno projti kurs lechenija,,osoznano,,i jesli nechochetsja nichego to nado sdelat eto toze meditacijej,,nechotet nichego,,tolko ponastojeschemu nechotet nichego.budda nechochet nichego.togda depresija eto tolko depresija.tabletki eto tolko tabletki.plocho tolko plocho.vyzdorovlenije tolko vyzdorovlenije.toshto jest eto budda.potom mozno poiskat sposoby predotvraschenija,kakojto sport,dijeta ,terapija,poimprovizirovat.jest u nas master v skole on inoga polgoda bolel depresijej,s krovat po nedeljam nevstaval byvalo.no kakto podobrali lekarstva,pomoglo,sejchas byvajet no redko.tak shto improvizuj i lechis.derzis.pishi jesli shto.

----------


## Росиник

> А зачем вам тогда буддизм, если просмотра эротических картинок/секса хватает для внутренней гармонии?)


Тут дело не в просмотре. Картинка была - символическая. В ответ на пост с Игги Попом в короне. 

Секс - неотъемлемая часть жизни. Если не можете преобразовывать свою сексуальную энергию, отвергаете секс - готовьтесь к психическим проблемам и проблемам тела.  Пренебрежение своими скандхами (совокупностями, 8-е коренное тантрическое падение) - ни к чему хорошему не приводит. Пять скандх = пять дхьяни будд. Впрочем, не во всех школах буддизма это объяснятся или подробно не затрагивается.
Не хочется секса, не хочется жить, и т.п. - проверьте свой гормональный фон, химию тела.

----------


## Гишера

> Тут дело не в просмотре. Картинка была - символическая. В ответ на пост с Игги Попом в короне. 
> 
> Секс - неотъемлемая часть жизни. Если не можете преобразовывать свою сексуальную энергию, отвергаете секс - готовьтесь к психическим проблемам и проблемам тела.  Пренебрежение своими скандхами (совокупностями, 8-е коренное тантрическое падение) - ни к чему хорошему не приводит. Пять скандх = пять дхьяни будд. Впрочем, не во всех школах буддизма это объяснятся или подробно не затрагивается.
> Не хочется секса, не хочется жить, и т.п. - проверьте свой гормональный фон, химию тела.


Не считаю, что нужно отвергать секс, даже наоборот, мне из-за этого не нравятся монашеские традиции в буддизме и других религиях.
Но мне не очень понятно как совместимо с буддизмом или любыми другими духовными поисками мнение, что для избавления от психической хандры достаточно  секса, причем чисто механического. А контекст символический картинки именно такой.

----------

Росиник (24.02.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Они (врачи) говорят это почти во всех случаях обращения к ним, после 40 лет.
> Повторюсь: "Что вы хотите - возраст".


Не понял, извините, при чём тут обращение к врачам. Врачи кого-то могут из самсары вывести?

----------


## Росиник

> Не считаю, что нужно отвергать секс, даже наоборот, мне из-за этого не нравятся монашеские традиции в буддизме и других религиях.
> Но мне не очень понятно как совместимо с буддизмом или любыми другими духовными поисками мнение, что для избавления от психической хандры достаточно  секса, причем чисто механического.


Нет, недостаточно. И не чисто механический)
Но, повторюсь, проблемы как психические, так и физические,  могут быть в том числе и по этой причине.

----------


## Росиник

> Не понял, извините, при чём тут обращение к врачам. Врачи кого-то могут из самсары вывести?


Когда у человека язва или аденома - нужно лечиться у врача-специалиста. Желательно выявить причину. 
Также и с головой.

----------


## Aion

> Когда у человека язва или аденома - нужно лечиться у врача-специалиста. Желательно выявить причину. 
> Также и с головой.


Выявили причину головы?

----------


## Olle

> Не понял, извините, при чём тут обращение к врачам. Врачи кого-то могут из самсары вывести?


Очень даже часто, когда не получается оставить в самсаре, то переправляют прямиком в бардо посмертного состояния. 
Это даже легче, чем оставить тут.

----------


## Росиник

> Выявили причину головы?


Да. Фантазии Майна Рида.

----------


## Aion

> Очень даже часто, когда не получается оставить в самсаре, то переправляют прямиком в бардо посмертного состояния. 
> Это даже легче, чем оставить тут.


Так самсара из бардо и состоит. Что тут, что там...

----------


## Aion

> Да. Фантазии Майна Рида.


Какие ваши доказательства?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вассаби

*.. для психически нездоровых людей придумано христианство..
.. буддизм немного про другое..*

----------


## Росиник

> *.. для психически нездоровых людей придумано христианство..
> .. буддизм немного про другое..*

----------

Вассаби (27.02.2021)

----------


## Aion

> *.. для психически нездоровых людей придумано христианство..
> .. буддизм немного про другое..*


Не немного, мягко говоря. Буддизм придуман для психически нездоровых так называемых живых существ...

----------


## Цэрин

> Не немного, мягко говоря. Буддизм придуман для психически нездоровых так называемых живых существ...


Которым сложно или легко жить в обществе?

----------


## Aion

> Которым сложно или легко жить в обществе?


Которым кажется отдельность.

----------


## Вассаби

> Не немного, мягко говоря. Буддизм придуман для психически нездоровых так называемых живых существ...


*.. что ты тогда делаешь на форуме по буддизму.*?  :Wink:

----------


## Aion

> *.. что ты тогда делаешь на форуме по буддизму.*?


Помогаю таким как ты преодолеть "буддизм".

----------


## Вассаби

> Помогаю таким как ты преодолеть "буддизм".


*.. попробуй лучше на работу куда нибудь устроиться..
.. чтобы у родителей денег на интернет не просить..*

----------


## Aion

> *.. попробуй лучше на работу куда нибудь устроиться..
> .. чтобы у родителей денег на интернет не просить..*


А что ты обо мне знаешь, что даёшь такие советы, родной? И чего от своего хамства хочешь: чтобы на место поставили, или просто ориентацию разок поменяли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Цэрин

> *.. попробуй лучше на работу куда нибудь устроиться..
> .. чтобы у родителей денег на интернет не просить..*


Оу, хорошее замечание, но относительно меня. Aion человек достаточно взрослый, думаю, что ему не нужны советы по этому поводу. 
Про отдельность соглашусь на все 100. Однако на деле получается всё намного сложнее. К примеру, когда нахожусь в каком-нибудь магазике, или на работе, или в кругу семьи, или с подружкой, и тд, то мне сейчас становится крайне сложно взаимодействовать с людьми. Изначально стараюсь всех уважать и любить, но по ходу действия, общения там, возникают сложные ощущения. Если без "отдельности", то либо все оч хорошие, а я одна плохая остаюсь. Либо есть вариант, что становится оч обидно за то, что обо мне думают другие. В результате дальнейшего нормального, продуктивного взаимодействия часто не происходит. Конечно же, разумеется, проходит время, всё смягчается, становится мягким, но часто это повторяется, сколь ни раскладывай "по ролям". Поэтому постоянно поклоняюсь, себя уже, естественно, важной не считаю

----------


## Aion

> Про отдельность соглашусь на все 100. Однако на деле получается всё намного сложнее.


Всё намного проще, если увидеть себя элементом подобного иллюзии мира. Тогда дело лишь в том, кто смотрит.

----------


## Вассаби

> когда нахожусь в каком-нибудь магазике, или на работе, или в кругу семьи, или с подружкой, и тд, то мне сейчас становится крайне сложно взаимодействовать с людьми. Изначально стараюсь всех уважать и любить, но по ходу действия, общения там, возникают сложные ощущения.


.. не совсем понимаю.. зачем стараться всех любить и уважать.?
.. даже в плане социальном это не очень практично..

----------


## Aion

> .. не совсем понимаю.. зачем стараться всех любить и уважать.?
> .. даже в плане социальном это не очень практично..


Стараться не проканает на том свете. Только хардкор!

----------


## Цэрин

> Всё намного проще, если увидеть себя элементом подобного иллюзии мира. Тогда дело лишь в том, кто смотрит.


Часто вижу отражение своих мыслей. Но проще и легче от этого не становится. Хоть и каждодневно тонглен, Метта, пожелания добра. Ничего не меняется.

----------


## Цэрин

Кто смотрит я не знаю

----------


## Вассаби

> Стараться не проканает на том свете. Только хардкор!


*.. "тот свет" это сказки для  слабоумных и верующих..
.. хлеб для шизофреника.. никакого "того света" не существует..*

----------


## Aion

> Кто смотрит я не знаю


Да все, кому не лень, как говорится)

----------

Цэрин (28.02.2021)

----------


## Цэрин

> .. не совсем понимаю.. зачем стараться всех любить и уважать.?
> .. даже в плане социальном это не очень практично..


Потому что я припадаю к ногам бодхисаттв, встретившихся на пути

----------


## Aion

> *.. "тот свет" это сказки для  слабоумных и верующих..
> .. хлеб для шизофреника.. никакого "того света" не существует..*


Столь категоричные высказывания тот свет и маркируют. Разве будучи в здравом уме можно зарекаться от того света? Ну а больные потому и больны, что за базаром не следят)

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Да что тут сказать? Спасибо всем за активность в этой ветке. У меня пока процесс с медитацией не особо получается. Просто тревожные навязчивые состояния мешают спокойно часик помедитировать. Это какое-то сумасшествие, ей Богу. Всё надо проверить, документы, стоят ли предметы на своих местах. Ну, бред. Паника. У меня Обсессивно-компульсивное расстройство. Родные от меня отвернулись, надо устраиваться на работу, так из-за таблеток сплю до двух часов дня. Если раньше встаю - чувствую себя плохо, не высыпаюсь. Третья группа инвалидности. Как с этим жить не знаю. Закончатся деньги - помру так тому и быть.

Если бы ситуация с родными была адекватная (без истерик и скандалов) тогда можно было говорить о будущем выздоровлении. А так. Одни сплошные стрессы и нервотрёпка. Ты видите ли "трутень и неуч", "висишь на шее", "мы тебя кормим", такой сякой растакой не работаешь. Ну да, они же даже не представляют что со мной творится. Простите за оффтоп, надоело слушать упрёки, оскорбления  и нравоучения. Если бы в монастырях кормили таблетками я бы может туда бы и пристроился.

----------


## Цэрин

> Да что тут сказать? Спасибо всем за активность в этой ветке. У меня пока процесс с медитацией не особо получается. Просто тревожные навязчивые состояния мешают спокойно часик помедитировать. Это какое-то сумасшествие, ей Богу. Всё надо проверить, документы, стоят ли предметы на своих местах. Ну, бред. Паника. У меня Обсессивно-компульсивное расстройство. Родные от меня отвернулись, надо устраиваться на работу, так из-за таблеток сплю до двух часов дня. Если раньше встаю - чувствую себя плохо, не высыпаюсь. Третья группа инвалидности. Как с этим жить не знаю. Закончатся деньги - помру так тому и быть.
> 
> Если бы ситуация с родными была адекватная (без истерик и скандалов) тогда можно было говорить о будущем выздоровлении. А так. Одни сплошные стрессы и нервотрёпка. Ты видите ли "трутень и неуч", "висишь на шее", "мы тебя кормим", такой сякой растакой не работаешь. Ну да, они же даже не представляют что со мной творится. Простите за оффтоп, надоело слушать упрёки, оскорбления  и нравоучения. Если бы в монастырях кормили таблетками я бы может туда бы и пристроился.


Попробуйте заниматься чаще домашними делами? Усиляйте созидательную деятельность

----------


## Алик

> Да что тут сказать? Спасибо всем за активность в этой ветке. У меня пока процесс с медитацией не особо получается. Просто тревожные навязчивые состояния мешают спокойно часик помедитировать. Это какое-то сумасшествие, ей Богу. Всё надо проверить, документы, стоят ли предметы на своих местах. Ну, бред. Паника. У меня Обсессивно-компульсивное расстройство. Родные от меня отвернулись, надо устраиваться на работу, так из-за таблеток сплю до двух часов дня. Если раньше встаю - чувствую себя плохо, не высыпаюсь. Третья группа инвалидности. Как с этим жить не знаю. Закончатся деньги - помру так тому и быть.
> 
> Если бы ситуация с родными была адекватная (без истерик и скандалов) тогда можно было говорить о будущем выздоровлении. А так. Одни сплошные стрессы и нервотрёпка. Ты видите ли "трутень и неуч", "висишь на шее", "мы тебя кормим", такой сякой растакой не работаешь. Ну да, они же даже не представляют что со мной творится. Простите за оффтоп, надоело слушать упрёки, оскорбления  и нравоучения. Если бы в монастырях кормили таблетками я бы может туда бы и пристроился.


Учителя говорят : "Чем путь тяжелее, тем он короче". Сделайте вашу болезнь объектом медитации. Час медитации разбейте на 4 периода по 15 минут. Смотрите со стороны на свой ум, почему он так себя ведёт? Объясните родным, что в такой ситуации могут оказаться и они - и от кого тогда ждать помощи и понимания?
Держитесь, не унывайте. "Всё проходит. И это пройдёт".

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> ..Если бы в монастырях кормили таблетками я бы может туда бы и пристроился.


Так в монастырях разве запрещены таблетки? Или вопрос в деньгах и государство не оплачивает медикаменты?
Мб сесть на инвалидность, получать таблетки и пристроиться куданить в монастырь... да хоть в православный - трудником. В глухомань далекую от города.
Я тут смотрел про Валаам.. природа красивая, воздух свежий, жизнь простая до безобразия. Молиться, как я понял не обязательно. Там даже мусульманин один работает, в местном рыбхозяйстве вроде.
Голова отдохнет, воздухом подышите, придете в себя.

----------


## Селя

> Учителя говорят : "Чем путь тяжелее, тем он короче".


Хорошее замечание.

----------

Aion (28.03.2021)

----------


## Селя

> Всё надо проверить, документы, стоят ли предметы на своих местах.


Это не у Вас только одного. Все эти ритуалы у многих есть. Вот я, например, когда вытаскиваю свою пластиковую карту из банкомата, знаю, что это та же карта, которую вставлял. Но если я не проверю, что на вытащенной обратно из банкомата карте написана моя фамилия, то не успокоюсь. Также после оплаты на кассе, когда карту держал в руке всё время. Глупо, но без этого тревожно себя чувствовать.

Когда иду в подъезде мимо почтового ящика, если открою его дверцу, то должен обязательно выйти на улицу - посмотреть на автомобиль на стоянке, иначе могут угнать. Поэтому, чтобы не угнали, и чтобы не выходить на улицу (иду домой по подъезду), ящик не открываю, а смотрю в него через верхнюю щель. А когда иду на улицу, то уже всё равно - можно и открыть. Но на автомобиль надо будет посмотреть.

И еще есть другие ритуалы. При этом понимаешь их глупость, но если не выполнишь ритуал, то не по себе.

Так что это нормально. Если в меру.

Многие люди осуществляют свои ритуалы в храмах. Это же тоже ритуалы, но людям от этого становится легче.

Если ритуалы мешают Вам жить, наверное, надо распознать, что это компульсии. И заставить себя не осуществлять ритуал. И увидеть, что хуже от неосуществления ритуала не стало. Но это, понимаю, очень трудно. Я сам в этой борьбе нахожусь. Но один раз удалось - открыл ящик, не вышел на улицу посмотреть на машину. Было очень не комфортно, но себя заставил. Пол ночи не спал. Но с машиной ничего не случилось. А сейчас опять этот ритуал осуществляю.

----------


## Дмитрий Б

> Так в монастырях разве запрещены таблетки? Или вопрос в деньгах и государство не оплачивает медикаменты?
> Мб сесть на инвалидность, получать таблетки и пристроиться куданить в монастырь... да хоть в православный - трудником. В глухомань далекую от города.
> Я тут смотрел про Валаам.. природа красивая, воздух свежий, жизнь простая до безобразия. Молиться, как я понял не обязательно. Там даже мусульманин один работает, в местном рыбхозяйстве вроде.
> Голова отдохнет, воздухом подышите, придете в себя.


В монастырях может и можно принимать. Другая проблема в том, что в глуши точно не будет банкомата и аптеки где можно эти лекарства купить. В этом то и беда. Свежий воздух это конечно хорошо, но увы физический труд мне вообще не помогает. Что занимаешься спортом, что убираешь по дому - всё одно и тоже. Как горохом об стену.

----------


## Дмитрий Б

> Учителя говорят : "Чем путь тяжелее, тем он короче". Сделайте вашу болезнь объектом медитации. Час медитации разбейте на 4 периода по 15 минут. Смотрите со стороны на свой ум, почему он так себя ведёт? Объясните родным, что в такой ситуации могут оказаться и они - и от кого тогда ждать помощи и понимания?
> Держитесь, на унывайте. "Всё проходит. И это пройдёт".


Мои родители к сожалению люди сугубо материальные. Не смотря на то что ходят в церковь в принципе и на словах называют себя духовными. Но от них никакой помощи не дождёшься. Всё что они от меня хотят - это чтобы я пошёл на работу. Остальное их не волнует. Учился в трёх ВУЗах и из-за болезни ни один не закончил. Вот такая вот неудача. Пытался устроится грузчиком, так даже туда меня не взяли. При чём самое парадоксальное, что отец серьёзно заболел но мне постоянно твердит не пей таблетки, они тебя убивают (когда я ему говорю в ответ чтобы он не пил свои лекарства, он так ехидно скверничает дескать у меня совсем другая болезнь, другая, ну-ну). Родные даже не спрашивают меня как я себя чувствую. Полный пофигизм. Так и живём. А что я могу сделать? Не пью таблетки - так не сплю ночами, даже бывает принимаю из-за ссор двойную дозу и сплю очень плохо. То сплю, то не сплю. А им по барабану.

При чём самое обидно что на меня кричат из-за всякой фигни. Ну как в такой компашке можно вылечится? Только идти просить милостыню и жить на улице. Съехать не к кому. Так и живём.

----------


## Алик

> Мои родители к сожалению люди сугубо материальные. Не смотря на то что ходят в церковь в принципе и на словах называют себя духовными. Но от них никакой помощи не дождёшься. Всё что они от меня хотят - это чтобы я пошёл на работу. Остальное их не волнует. Учился в трёх ВУЗах и из-за болезни ни один не закончил. Вот такая вот неудача. Пытался устроится грузчиком, так даже туда меня не взяли. При чём самое парадоксальное, что отец серьёзно заболел но мне постоянно твердит не пей таблетки, они тебя убивают (когда я ему говорю в ответ чтобы он не пил свои лекарства, он так ехидно скверничает дескать у меня совсем другая болезнь, другая, ну-ну). Родные даже не спрашивают меня как я себя чувствую. Полный пофигизм. Так и живём. А что я могу сделать? Не пью таблетки - так не сплю ночами, даже бывает принимаю из-за ссор двойную дозу и сплю очень плохо. То сплю, то не сплю. А им по барабану.
> 
> При чём самое обидно что на меня кричат из-за всякой фигни. Ну как в такой компашке можно вылечится? Только идти просить милостыню и жить на улице. Съехать не к кому. Так и живём.


Вы не первый, у кого не складываются отношения с родителями. С родителями вообще сложно, их лучше любить на расстоянии. Но это Ваша и их карма. Вот что писал ДМ Сунг Сан :"В любое время, в любом месте нельзя забывать свое истинное направление. Почему вы едите каждый день? Когда ты рождаешься, откуда ты родом? Когда ты умрешь, куда ты идешь? ′′ Приходить с пустыми руками, идти с пустыми руками - это человек." Все приходят в этот мир, ничего не не несут. Все уходят в какое-то место, и ничего не несут. Мы ничего не можем взять с собой. И все же между делом все хотят, все гоняются за вещами, и все очень привязаны к вещам. Но когда ты рождаешься, все уже готово. Ваша карма в этой жизни уже определена кармой, которую вы сделали в прошлой жизни. Ты ничего не можешь сделать. Но есть один способ изменить это. Если вы можете управлять своим умом из минуты в минуту, то возможно изменить свою жизнь, и не дать вашей жизни быть автоматическим продуктом вашей кармы. Так что нужно сосредоточиться на том, как вы держите свой разум прямо сейчас: когда двигаетесь, стоите, сидите, лежите, молчите,  живёте в полной тишине - где угодно, когда угодно - как вы сохраняете свой разум? Внешние условия и внешние ситуации постоянно занимают  разум и тянут его вокруг и вокруг. Можно найти свою истинную природу посреди всего этого приходящего и уходящего, посреди повседневной деятельности. Название для этого - сохранение не двигающегося ума. - Zen Master Seung Sahn

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Короче говоря медитировать, медитировать и ещё раз медитировать. Попутно думаю куда уехать от родных. Если бы не болезнь - уже давно уехал бы от этой семейки куда глаза глядят. Каждый день одно и тоже - нравоучения, упрёки, скандалы, угрозы заморить голодом. "Ой, ты много ешь", "Ой, ты не то одел", "Ой, закрывай крышку унитаза (плохая примета), денег не будет". Я даже не знаю как я при таком маразме вообще существую. И терплю этих неадекватов.

Правильно говорите: любить надо на расстоянии. Ибо родные постоянно решают за меня как мне жить, что делать. Свалить бы в Японию или Южную Корею - стать дзэн-монахом. Звучит фантастично. Хотя насколько я знаю чтобы стать монахом там - нужно получить образование по буддийской философии. От нейролептиков очень сильно пострадала память. Бывает забываю что я делал минуту назад.

Форумчане, кстати, обсуждали добровольный уход в мир иной после Нирваны. Меня интересует: Нирвана это смерть? В плане того что может ли практикующий после медитации умереть и стать архатом в небытии? Некоторые говорят что это не приведёт ни к чему хорошему, что Нирвана это полнейшее блаженство при жизни, не смотря на карму и сансару?

Я знаю что в индуизме этот путь назван "махасамдхи". Жена товарища Садхгуру покинула своё тело и умерла, после длительного транса. Есть ли подобные практики в буддизме? Если да, то как они называются?

----------


## Aion

> У меня Обсессивно-компульсивное расстройство.


Не пробовали вместо таблеток от навязчивых мыслей что-нибудь более духовное?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 






> Меня интересует: Нирвана это смерть?


Нирвана есть покой.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Будда учил ситуационно, сообразно с внутренне-внешней ситуацией тех кому были адресованы те или иные наставления.
все мы и разные и пребываем в разных ситуациях - нет абсолютно универсальных, независимых от ситуаций, методов для всех 





> Короче говоря медитировать, медитировать и ещё раз медитировать.


далеко не всегда это так

плюс: "медитировать" сейчас в это слово, кто чего только не вкладывает.
есть разные практики, комуто одна может подойти, а комуто другая, кому третья ... и это  всё  "медитации"

есть конечно более общие практики, но и они могут как принести пользу, так и навредить, так и не принести ни пользы ни вреда, 
зависит от внутренне-внешней ситуации практика, от формы встраивания практики в жизнь, ... и много от чего


короче говоря, при любом более менее серьёзном заболевании - в первую очередь нужна консультация соответствующего специалиста

----------


## Балдинг

> Короче говоря медитировать, медитировать и ещё раз медитировать. Попутно думаю куда уехать от родных. Если бы не болезнь - уже давно уехал бы от этой семейки куда глаза глядят. Каждый день одно и тоже - нравоучения, упрёки, скандалы, угрозы заморить голодом. "Ой, ты много ешь", "Ой, ты не то одел", "Ой, закрывай крышку унитаза (плохая примета), денег не будет". Я даже не знаю как я при таком маразме вообще существую. И терплю этих неадекватов.


Не так давно в газете описывали случай, когда десятиклассник зарубил топором мать, младшую сестру, а когда отец пришел с работы, его тоже. В качестве мотивации репортерами приводятся такие показания: "Достали все". Как Вы замечали в миру, этот паттерн у молодежи весьма распространен: достал, достало, достали. Как я понял, обостряется он в ситуациях пубертатного созревания, то есть биологический организм в большей мере подвержен биологическому гормональному воздействию, и у многих особей затем закрепляется практически на всю оставшуюся жизнь, что, с одной стороны, как бы печально. Один священник назвал это образно "периодом духовной невменяемости". Чтобы более наглядно понять, о чем ведется речь, вспомним лояльно воспринятый массовым сознанием новый кинофильм Гая Ричи "Джентльмены". Если присмотреться, то видно, что это, воспользуемся методологией батюшки, то есть образностью: пацанское кино, снятое пацаном, для пацанов. Но ведь Гаю Ричи уже как бы 52 года. И мы понимаем, что, в продуктивном ракурсе рассмотрения, биологический возраст зачастую мало о чем человеческом говорит. 
Зачем я это Вам рассказываю? Потому что вижу в Вашем фрагменте предпосылки, или склонность к потворствованию впадению динамического комплекса, именуемого в народе "человек", в гравитационные ловушки биологических механизмов. Поэтому предлагаю пожелать друг другу, пожелать нашим трансцендентальным субъектам, которые, подобно юридическому лицу, являясь несамосущими феноменами, несут на себе тем не менее всю полноту ответственности, о с о з н а н н о с т и. И взять всю ответственность за свою жизнь на себя. 




> Форумчане, кстати, обсуждали добровольный уход в мир иной после Нирваны. Меня интересует: Нирвана это смерть? В плане того что может ли практикующий после медитации умереть и стать архатом в небытии? Некоторые говорят что это не приведёт ни к чему хорошему, что Нирвана это полнейшее блаженство при жизни, не смотря на карму и сансару?


Однажды на БФ обсуждалась ситуация, возникшая в связи с направлением администрации площадки theravada.ru предписания о ненадлежащем содержании. Имелась в виду одна сутта и комментарий к ней (эрудиты с хорошей памятью могут нам помочь), где имелся эпизод суицида одного бхиккху. Это в связи с "может ли практикующий после медитации умереть и стать архатом". То есть, практикующий может умереть в ходе медитации. И такая смерть, в каком-то смысле, лучше неосознанной смерти, или смерти, совершаемой в грязном состоянии ума. 
Факультативно. Смерть -- это одно; нирвана -- другое; блаженство при жизни -- третье; карма -- четвертое; сансара -- пятое. 




> Я знаю что в индуизме этот путь назван "махасамдхи". Жена товарища Садхгуру покинула своё тело и умерла, после длительного транса. Есть ли подобные практики в буддизме? Если да, то как они называются?


Рикошетом. На БФ публиковали ссылку на жизнеописание Анагарики Вирагананды (доброжелательные эрудиты с хорошей памятью могут помочь прямой ссылкой), где описывался интересный феномен его ума: он как бы познал (узнал, понял, почувствовал), что умрет на третий день. Однако потом он передумал, и как бы сведения не увенчаны выполнением. Но, как мне кажется, на некоторой ступени изощренности мыслитель легко способен "включить" окончание феноменального пребывания пяти совокупностей в этой юдоли скорби. То есть, он не ждет у моря погоды, а когда он видит, что пора, он осознанно прекращается (умирает). Или, иными словами, он перестает быть реактивным звеном в причинно-следственной цепи земного существования чувственно-воспринимаемых явлений, а "он есть", и сам решает.

----------


## Olle

ЧОГЬЯЛ НАМКХАЙ НОРБУ РИНПОЧЕ



> Я помнил, что мой дядя очень хорошо успокаивал сумасшедших, но он обладал огромной силой {Имеется в виду дядя по матери Джигдрал Тубтэн Чокьи Гьяцо (1910-1963), также известный как Джамьянг Чокьи Вангчут и Кьенце Янгси Ринпоче, его имя как тертона — Паво Хэка Лингпа}. К нему часто приводили сумасшедших, и он бил их книгой садханы до тех пор, пока они не успокаивались. Я же никогда такого не делал и даже не знал, подействует ли это, если я попробую сделать то же самое.


Вредоносные силы и влияния различных классов существ
https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=...23396431056764
https://www.facebook.com/oleg.ganche...85429651520075

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Если во всех своих бедах винить себя, то так можно сразу и в петлю запрыгнуть. Есть такой прекрасный фильм "Нелюбовь" Андрея Звягинцева. Там как раз показана моя ситуация. Когда родным на тебя абсолютно наплевать, и у них только потребительское отношение. Если уж решил завести семью, ребёнка - так будь добр принять на себя всю ответственность и взвесить все риски жизни. Этим минусом стала болезнь. Если человек нетрудоспособен, что ему делать? Прыгать с моста? Нету денег, ну так найди другую работу, ты же глава семьи. А так весьма просто взвалить всё на больного сына. Вам так не кажется? Вот потому дети и уходят из семей чтобы не выслушивать нравоучения и прочий бред. И сдыхают как правило такие персонажики без поддержки их детей. Потому что никто не хочет всю жизнь принимать весь негатив и помои родителей-тиранов.

Я блин спать не могу. Какая блин работа? Любимый папочка до двух часов ночи включает громко телевизор. На замечание сделать потише - он меня посылает. Вот такая вот семейка.

----------


## Селя

> Я блин спать не могу. Какая блин работа? Любимый папочка до двух часов ночи включает громко телевизор. На замечание сделать потише - он меня посылает.


Проблема с телевизором очень даже распространенная. Соседи, родственники постоянно включают телевизор. Это какой-то наркотик 21 века. И хоть бы что путное там было. Только деградируют, смотря этот ящик.

Но есть выход - спать в комнате, которая подальше от этого проклятого ящика, и при этом спать в берушах (поглубже в уши их запихать). А что остается делать, если в семье смотрят телевизор?! Конечно, кто живет один или в семье, где он хозяин - там можно и без телевизора жить.
Также есть выход - купить беспроводные наушники к телевизору - всем, кто его смотрит. И пусть смотрят громко в наушниках.

----------


## Селя

А еще буддизм не о том, как уйти от проблем, забыться в сосредоточении. Что петля, что такая мотивация в буддийской практике  принесет много дурной кармы.

Буддизм о том, как избавиться от эго. Тогда человек начинает не искать защиту от людей, обвиняя всех и вся, а живет для людей. И постепенно проходит неудовлетворенность их поведением относительно себя любимого. А родные, видя хорошее к себе отношение, не эгоистичное, начинают и сами меняться в лучшую сторону относительно Вас.

Будда сказал:

"Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть не прекращается.
"Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто не таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть прекращается.
Ибо никогда в этом мире ненависть не прекращается ненавистью, но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она. Вот извечная дхамма.

----------

Алик (13.03.2021)

----------


## Селя

> Вы не первый, у кого не складываются отношения с родителями. С родителями вообще сложно, их лучше любить на расстоянии.


А мне вот с расстояния они прислали этот дурацкий "Азерчай". Знаете, эти мешки крупнолистового объемом с двухлитровую банку. Гадость несусветная. Вот теперь сидишь, и думаешь - выкинуть жалко, потому что родители вроде как от чистого сердца, а пить противно.

Сколько раз говорил, что себе еду куплю сам. Во-первых, не надо тратить деньги мне на еду. Во-вторых, ем то, что сам выбрал, а не как в детстве - что дали, то и ешь. Я же каждый день в магазине прохожу мимо этого мешка с сеном с чайного куста (азерчай) и не беру.

Как родители, не покупайте продукты взрослым детям, если они сами могут себе купить. Потому что они себе купят то, что им хочется, а так вы диктуете им, что они обязаны есть. То же касается и съедобных подарков, и конфет на новый год. Когда сидишь, и думаешь - есть эту гадость, или выкинуть и купить нормальных конфет, которые хотел. И вроде как не купишь, потому что уже конфеты есть на столе, за них деньги заплачены. И в тоже время не охота их есть.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А вы представьте, что вы монах, а чай с конфетами — это дана  :Wink:

----------

Селя (15.03.2021)

----------


## Алик

> А мне вот с расстояния они прислали этот дурацкий "Азерчай". Знаете, эти мешки крупнолистового объемом с двухлитровую банку. Гадость несусветная. Вот теперь сидишь, и думаешь - выкинуть жалко, потому что родители вроде как от чистого сердца, а пить противно.
> 
> Сколько раз говорил, что себе еду куплю сам. Во-первых, не надо тратить деньги мне на еду. Во-вторых, ем то, что сам выбрал, а не как в детстве - что дали, то и ешь. Я же каждый день в магазине прохожу мимо этого мешка с сеном с чайного куста (азерчай) и не беру.
> 
> Как родители, не покупайте продукты взрослым детям, если они сами могут себе купить. Потому что они себе купят то, что им хочется, а так вы диктуете им, что они обязаны есть. То же касается и съедобных подарков, и конфет на новый год. Когда сидишь, и думаешь - есть эту гадость, или выкинуть и купить нормальных конфет, которые хотел. И вроде как не купишь, потому что уже конфеты есть на столе, за них деньги заплачены. И в тоже время не охота их есть.


Родителей не переделаешь. Они от сердца это дарят. И с радостью принимают подарки от детей. Это нормально. А то, что не всегда угадывают со вкусами и стилем одежды, так это можно и не заметить. Главное -не обижать их отказом и нотациями.

----------

Aion (15.03.2021), Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2021)

----------


## Гишера

Дмитрий, ваша задача сейчас не винить себя, а подумать о том, что вы можете сделать в данной ситуации. Вы думаете о том, что могли бы делать и как относиться родители, но вы не можете управлять их поведением, а своим можете, даже учитывая сложности из-за болезни. Возможно они действительно поступают намного хуже, чем в их силах. Хотя со стороны, даже с вашей, очень сложно об этом судить. Может их тоже одолевает тревожность, и они заглушают ее телевизором и руганью? 
Вы наверное знаете, что если человек полностью нетрудоспособен и нет родственников, которые его могут содержать, ему приходится жить в ПНИ. Настолько ли тяжелое ваше состояния? Или может быть можно все же пытаться найти подходящий вариант занятости и плюс к этому оформить пенсию?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.03.2021)

----------


## Селя

> А вы представьте, что вы монах, а чай с конфетами — это дана


Спасибо. Не подумал об этом. Теперь буду стараться мыслить именно так. И жить будет легче.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2021)

----------


## Цэрин

> А мне вот с расстояния они прислали этот дурацкий "Азерчай". Знаете, эти мешки крупнолистового объемом с двухлитровую банку. Гадость несусветная. Вот теперь сидишь, и думаешь - выкинуть жалко, потому что родители вроде как от чистого сердца, а пить противно.
> 
> Сколько раз говорил, что себе еду куплю сам. Во-первых, не надо тратить деньги мне на еду. Во-вторых, ем то, что сам выбрал, а не как в детстве - что дали, то и ешь. Я же каждый день в магазине прохожу мимо этого мешка с сеном с чайного куста (азерчай) и не беру.
> 
> Как родители, не покупайте продукты взрослым детям, если они сами могут себе купить. Потому что они себе купят то, что им хочется, а так вы диктуете им, что они обязаны есть. То же касается и съедобных подарков, и конфет на новый год. Когда сидишь, и думаешь - есть эту гадость, или выкинуть и купить нормальных конфет, которые хотел. И вроде как не купишь, потому что уже конфеты есть на столе, за них деньги заплачены. И в тоже время не охота их есть.


На мой взгляд, всё же бывает такое, - внутреннее неприятие, иногда оно неспроста.
Про чай можно представить) я в подобных случаях стараюсь немного принять, остальное же можно отнести на ближайшую мусорку, где есть люди, которые могут оттуда это забрать, если в Вашем городе это возможно. Делитесь ли Вы с нуждающимися людьми, или вспоминаете усопших родственников, - главное, относиться с уважением к дарам, которые поступают в Вашу жизнь  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Селя (18.03.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Да поможет нам Будда (и мы сами естественно) стать просветлёнными и больше не перерождаться.

Да будет так. Ом мани падме хум.

----------


## Алик

> Да поможет нам Будда (и мы сами естественно) стать просветлёнными и больше не перерождаться.
> 
> Да будет так. Ом мани падме хум.


Будда сказал , что все мы уже просветлены, так что  не о чем беспокоиться! Кван Сеум Босаль

----------


## Селя

> до двух часов ночи включает громко телевизор. На замечание сделать потише - он меня посылает.


в интернете прочитал на днях простой, доступный всем способ борьбы с телевизором соседей (т.е. не надо заморачиваться с глушилками сигнала, импульсными пушками и т.д.):
вставляется в незаметное место в ТВ-кабель иголка (перпендикулярно кабелю), чтобы замкнуть центральную жилу и оплетку. Затем торчащий из кабеля конец иголки обрезается кусачками. Обычно, т.к. доступа в жилье "жертвы" нет, это делается в коридоре, где проложены эти кабели.
Если "жертва" не догадается, то будете еще долго наслаждаться тем, как она пытается убрать помехи. Удовольствие обеспечено. Главное - чтобы Вашу причастность не раскрыли видом Вашего довольного лица.

Всё хоть как-то настроение себе поднИмите.

Кроме того, если Вы находитесь с "жертвой" в одной квартире, то можете скачать на мобильный приложение, заменяющее пульт Вашего телевизора (по его модели). И тогда незаметно сможете управлять телевизором - например, сделать потише, отключить. К сожалению, этот способ не работает через стены.

Некоторые самые отчаянные, которых достал телевизор соседей, делают импульсную пушку. И сжигают напрочь всю электрику соседей в радиусе пары метров от сигнала. Но это уже нарушение закона. Это нельзя.

----------


## Селя

Есть еще наушники с активным шумоподавлением - гасят шум на низких и высоких частотах. В отличие от беруш, которые не берут низкие частоты.

Еще можете папе купить к телевизору наушники беспроводные. Он сможет смотреть телевизор, а домочадцам не будет слышно.

----------


## Цэрин

> Есть еще наушники с активным шумоподавлением - гасят шум на низких и высоких частотах. В отличие от беруш, которые не берут низкие частоты.
> 
> Еще можете папе купить к телевизору наушники беспроводные. Он сможет смотреть телевизор, а домочадцам не будет слышно.


В надежде, что Вы говорите на будущее. Но, как прочли выше данную ситуацию, наушники человеку купить в блажайшее время, скорее всего, не получится

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Помнится раньше когда удачно получалось медитировать никакие звуки мне не мешали. Было просто прелестно пребывать в медитативном сконцентрированном состоянии всё время. И сон улучшался, все сомнения и неуверенность исчезали. А сейчас только дурные навязчивости, постоянные дурацкие вопросы, сомнения, навязчивые мысли и ритуалы. Жутко бесит. Не могу себя полностью контролировать. Кажется, что моё больное сознание управляет мною, а не я им. (((

----------


## Olle

> Помнится раньше когда удачно получалось медитировать никакие звуки мне не мешали. Было просто прелестно пребывать в медитативном сконцентрированном состоянии всё время. И сон улучшался, все сомнения и неуверенность исчезали. А сейчас только дурные навязчивости, постоянные дурацкие вопросы, сомнения, навязчивые мысли и ритуалы. Жутко бесит. Не могу себя полностью контролировать. Кажется, что моё больное сознание управляет мною, а не я им. (((


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00001592362016

----------


## Руфус

> Помнится раньше когда удачно получалось медитировать никакие звуки мне не мешали. Было просто прелестно пребывать в медитативном сконцентрированном состоянии всё время. И сон улучшался, все сомнения и неуверенность исчезали. А сейчас только дурные навязчивости, постоянные дурацкие вопросы, сомнения, навязчивые мысли и ритуалы. Жутко бесит. Не могу себя полностью контролировать. Кажется, что моё больное сознание управляет мною, а не я им. (((


Шизофрения появляется, когда есть чрезмерная неправильная концентрация. То есть вы сильно концентрируетесь. Вам нужно расслабить свой ум – перестать концентрироваться. Если ум будет расслаблен, то вы постепенно излечитесь. Расслабляйте свой ум.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Шизофрения появляется, когда есть чрезмерная неправильная концентрация. То есть вы сильно концентрируетесь. Вам нужно расслабить свой ум – перестать концентрироваться. Если ум будет расслаблен, то вы постепенно излечитесь. Расслабляйте свой ум.


Давать медицинские рекомендации без профильного медицинского образования — это плохая карма.

----------

Alex (26.03.2021), Tobias Rieper (26.03.2021), Шавырин (26.03.2021)

----------


## Руфус

> Давать медицинские рекомендации без профильного медицинского образования — это плохая карма.


Ну да расслабляться нужно осторожно, чтоб не было побочных эффектов, дурных мыслей от такого расслабления. Если есть побочка от расслабления – немедленно прекращайте расслаблять ум.

----------

Цэрин (26.03.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Б

У меня не шизофрения, не смотря на название топика. Если бы не Дай Бог была шизофрения, я бы с Вами уже не разговаривал. У меня ОКР.

Вообще сложно расслабляться. Самая большая проблема это бессонница. Без лекарств не обхожусь. Настолько сильное тревожное состояние. И сплю до часу дня. Вот беда.

Встаю раньше - так в голове полная каша. Будто и не спал вовсе.

----------


## Aion

> Вообще сложно расслабляться. Самая большая проблема это бессонница. Без лекарств не обхожусь. Настолько сильное тревожное состояние. И сплю до часу дня. Вот беда.
> Встаю раньше - так в голове полная каша. Будто и не спал вовсе.


Проблема в вашем сознании. Оно чего-то очень важного не желает видеть и проецирует это вовне. Всмотритесь в своих ближних, вернее в то, что вас больше всего в них напрягает. Узнали?  :Cool:

----------


## Селя

> У меня не шизофрения, не смотря на название топика. Если бы не Дай Бог была шизофрения, я бы с Вами уже не разговаривал. У меня ОКР.
> 
> Вообще сложно расслабляться. Самая большая проблема это бессонница. Без лекарств не обхожусь. Настолько сильное тревожное состояние. И сплю до часу дня. Вот беда.
> 
> Встаю раньше - так в голове полная каша. Будто и не спал вовсе.



Здравствуйте.

Если бы у меня было заболевание, то я бы сначала сходил в к врачу. И следовал бы его рекомендациям.

Религия о другом. Заниматься религией надо для другой цели - наполнить жизнь смыслом. Конечно, мне бы хотелось и от религии получить какой-то эффект для снижения симптомов заболевания. Потому что увязать свое хобби (религия) с лечением - это полезно. Поэтому я бы сходил к учителю в данной религии в реале (не на форумах) и спросил бы его совета. Если совет разумный, попробовал бы.

Но только не на форуме.

И еще: насколько знаю, вроде как при шизофрении вообще не рекомендуется сильно залазить в религию (вплоть до фанатизма). Можно только немножно, на бытовом уровне "народной" религии - для получения легкой компенсаторной функции (смягчающий буфер между жестокой реальностью и своей экзистенцией). Даже такое легкое занятие "народной" религией даст положительный эффект для дальнейшего существования потока сознания.
У Вас, как Вы пишите, ОКР. Но надо быть уже осторожным. Сильный фанатизм может привести к еще одному заболеванию - "[название религии] головного мозга".

Также с целью профилактики шизофрении мог бы посоветовать старые советские книги про религию и психические заболевания (можно найти в интернете). Отрезвляет. Плюс их в том, что там нет о буддизме. В основном о христианстве. То есть, для профилактики - чтобы не встать на ложный духовный путь. И все же будет легкий налет критичности, благодаря которому и в буддизме не станете фанатиком (фанатизм ведет к шизофрении).

----------


## Селя

Есть специализированный форум для больных шизофренией и их родственников. Там есть и о религии. Кажется, там я и прочитал как-то давно, что глубоко заниматься религией при шизофрении нельзя.

Форум "Шизофрения и я"

----------


## Aion

> Кажется, там я и прочитал как-то давно, что глубоко заниматься религией при шизофрении нельзя.


Глубоко нельзя, а глубже необходимо... 
Работайте, братья!  :Cool: 
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post711872

----------


## Руфус

> Вообще сложно расслабляться.


Так учитесь расслабляться.

----------


## Цэрин

> Так учитесь расслабляться.


Согласитесь, для того, чтобы быть расслабленным, необходимы некоторые сопутствующие условия для того, чтобы получить расслабление.
Если человеку не хватает сил найти это внутри себя и вне, то, соответственно, ему нужна помощь

----------

Aion (30.03.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Врачи ничем не помогут. Они только подсаживают на "легальные наркотики" типа нейролептиков и антидепрессантов. Так что в корень проблемы они не заглядывают.

Хочется верить, что буддизм поможет. А если нет, зачем тогда вообще религии нужны? Для спасения или для самообмана?

----------


## Aion

> Врачи ничем не помогут. Они только подсаживают на "легальные наркотики" типа нейролептиков и антидепрессантов. Так что в корень проблемы они не заглядывают.
> 
> Хочется верить, что буддизм поможет. А если нет, зачем тогда вообще религии нужны? Для спасения или для самообмана?


Пока сами не захотите заглянуть в корень проблемы, никакие врачи вам не помогут это сделать. Поможет трезвый взгляд на свои омрачения. Их вне глаз смотрящего нет...

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Ваша песня хороша, начинайте снова. Уже 7 лет всматриваюсь в "суть проблемы" и решения не вижу. Эзотерика и религии дают мнимое утешение, не более того.

Я беседовал с неким Топпером. Чуть ли не гуру в русской тхеравадинской общине. Ничего нового он мне сказал - обращайтесь к врачам, бла бла бла. Да ещё успел меня в ЧС добавить, помощник великий. Если я не могу свой ОКР вылечить, что можно уже говорить про больных шизофренией?

Вообще в своей жизни я не встречал ни одного монаха/мастера, который бы реально хотел помочь. Все думают только о себе. Главное хорошо пожрать да колой запить на ретритах.

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Простите за оффтоп. Уважаемая *ТаТая*, вижу Вы мне написали в ЛС. Но я не могу Вам отправить сообщение. Что-то с Вашей "личкой". Включите пожалуйста возможность отправлять Вам ЛС.

----------


## Aion

> Ваша песня хороша, начинайте снова. Уже 7 лет всматриваюсь в "суть проблемы" и решения не вижу. Эзотерика и религии дают мнимое утешение, не боле того.


 У меня большие сомнения в том, что вы способны  неприглядные для вас картины хоть мельком видеть, про всматриваться 7 лет вообще промолчу. Все религии изначально - великие психотерапевтические системы.                                          
Не помогает одна, попробуйте другую... 
Однако, 200 сообщение гляньте. Ваше слово, товарищ "больной"!  :Cool:

----------


## Руфус

> Вообще в своей жизни я не встречал ни одного монаха/мастера, который бы реально хотел помочь. Все думают только о себе. Главное хорошо пожрать да колой запить на ретритах.


А вы пробовали расслабить свой ум?

----------


## Дмитрий Б

> У меня большие сомнения в том, что вы способны  неприглядные для вас картины хоть мельком видеть, про всматриваться 7 лет вообще промолчу. Все религии изначально - великие психотерапевтические системы.                                          
> Не помогает одна, попробуйте другую... 
> Однако, 200 сообщение гляньте. Ваше слово, товарищ "больной"!


Ну да, вы же меня "знаете". Со мной чай пили, знаете меня лично. Психотерапия больным с тяжёлыми заболеваниями никому не помогает. Это давно признанный факт. Психотерапия как и психология - банальное шарлатанство и способ побольше срубить бабла и нажиться на горе несчастных.

На сайте шизофреников я много начитался историй, когда люди болели по 20 лет до самой смерти. Наука пока не может вылечить психические заболевания. Ходил я и ко всяким эзотерикам. Чуда естественно не произошло. Мне предложили перед сном пить красное вино. Вот это я понимаю совет. Гениально.

Вижу конструктивного диалога нет. Одна только болтология и философская белиберда про кармы, сансары, перерождения, нирваны. Что в современном мире никак научно не доказано.

Лучше почитаю атеистическую литературку. Будет толку больше.

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Ну да, вы же меня "знаете". Со мной чай пили, знаете меня лично. Психотерапия больным с тяжёлыми заболеваниями никому не помогает. Это давно признанный факт. Психотерапия как и психология - банальное шарлатанство и способ побольше срубить бабла и нажиться на горе несчастных.
> 
> На сайте шизофреников я много начитался историй, когда люди болели по 20 лет до самой смерти. Наука пока не может вылечить психические заболевания. Ходил я и ко всяким эзотерикам. Чуда естественно не произошло. Мне предложили перед сном пить красное вино. Вот это я понимаю совет. Гениально.
> 
> Вижу конструктивного диалога нет. Одна только болтология и философская белиберда про кармы, сансары, перерождения, нирваны. Что в современном мире никак научно не доказано.
> 
> Лучше почитаю атеистическую литературку. Будет толку больше.


На кой пес Вам эта духовность и атеизм, и зачем искать в буддизме психологию? Зачем в буддизме искать решение проблем которые к буддизму мб вообще отношения не имеют?
Представьте человека без ног. Вы думаете, что буддизм ему отрастит ноги? Нет, не отрастит, ему нужно идти в магазин с протезами и костылями. Да, особо упоротые вам могут сказать - молитесь Таре, она все может. 
И этих упоротых, которые занимаются знахарством с оттенками психологии нужно сажать в тюрьму, а не слушать их советы. И Топпер (при моем отвратительнейшем к нему отношении) поступил порядочно - отправил Вас к специалисту. Гуры-Ламы-Попы-Атеисты - это хорошо, но к проблеме они отношения не имеют никакого.

----------


## Aion

> Ну да, вы же меня "знаете". Со мной чай пили, знаете меня лично. Психотерапия больным с тяжёлыми заболеваниями никому не помогает. Это давно признанный факт. Психотерапия как и психология - банальное шарлатанство и способ побольше срубить бабла и нажиться на горе несчастных.
> 
> На сайте шизофреников я много начитался историй, когда люди болели по 20 лет до самой смерти. Наука пока не может вылечить психические заболевания. Ходил я и ко всяким эзотерикам. Чуда естественно не произошло. Мне предложили перед сном пить красное вино. Вот это я понимаю совет. Гениально.
> 
> Вижу конструктивного диалога нет. Одна только болтология и философская белиберда про кармы, сансары, перерождения, нирваны. Что в современном мире никак научно не доказано.
> 
> Лучше почитаю атеистическую литературку. Будет толку больше.


Будьте здоровы!

----------


## Дмитрий Б

Всем ещё раз здравствуйте. Извиняюсь за мою некоторую бестактность. Дело в том, что во мне борются два начала. Одно говорит в пользу материализма, а другое за духовность.

Сейчас помедитировал. Стал радостным, готов всех любить, немного полегчало. Бывали дни когда я из-за нервозности не спал по два дня, глотая нейролептики при этом.

Понял одну хорошую истину - от каши в голове хорошо помогает чтение. И навязчивости постепенно отходят. Но нужно читать регулярно, чтобы опять не схватить обсессию.

Алкоголь при таком сильном напряжении не помогает. Выпил недавно 2 литра пива и все равно не спал. Так что лучше с этим не баловаться. Если конечно не переходить на водку. Шутка.

Вообще в идеале я вижу свою жизнь подальше от родственников, ибо частые ссоры только усугубляют и без того ужасное состояние.

Извиняюсь, если кого-то обидел. В любом случае я с удовольствием поговорил бы по Скайпу с местными буддистами насчёт практики, медитации. Может кто посоветует учителей-буддистов в традиции Гелуг или дзэн.

P.S. Написал когда-то Далай Ламе письмо на электронную почту. Но он мне к сожалению не ответил.  :Frown:

----------


## Цэрин

> Простите за оффтоп. Уважаемая *ТаТая*, вижу Вы мне написали в ЛС. Но я не могу Вам отправить сообщение. Что-то с Вашей "личкой". Включите пожалуйста возможность отправлять Вам ЛС.


Да, я тут, у меня сменился ник-нейм, не более. Напишите мне в этот профиль, жду

----------

